# Iran Is not Iraq



## kahuna1 (14 June 2019)

Lets kick the ball off ...

WARS and by this I mean big ones, are bad for markets. Shocking if they are world ones.
In 1937 as Europe headed there Equities got slammed, Battle of Britain, even more.  Pearl Harbor saw another PREMIUM demand and stocks shed another 20%.

Iran is NOT Iraq.

Iraq has been a debacle and its population is 33% of Iran. It was and has been a debacle since the second gulf invasion.

Iraq had three main groups one being the Kurds to the North, and the other the two types of Muslins with both not liking each other.

Iraq was and is basically flat. Iran resembles Afghanistan with mountains.
It has a standing army of 500,000 and 900,000 with reserves.
It is a unified one religion state.
Militarily it is at least TWICE the peak Iraq ever was.

Afghanistan and 18 years latter the ISIS and Taliban control more of the nation than they did in 2001. MORE !!

USA failed spectacularly on both counts. Totally. 

Invading or making war on Iran which would be insane to take on 83 million people who already faced a proxy war not so long ago when Iraq backed by both the Soviets and USA invaded, or tried to and Iran was left with no weapons and sent waves of humans armed with tank grenades to stop  bloody tanks and did so ... it seems the lesson has been forgotten or lost outside IRAN .... the HUMAN sacrifice and needless loss was insane.

Of course the Shah of Iran installed by the UK and USA and his removal and subsequent hostages of the USA embassy will never be seemingly forgotten.

Much like the Cuban removal of USA interests and this relationship has gone backwards under Trump .... So too Venezuela and its nationalizing of some assets, never forgotten and the current moves have more to do with OIL there than anything else.

Iran is NOT a saint, I am not suggesting this. It is however NOT so repressive as other Muslim nations and women drive cars, without faces covered.

I also hasten to add. I don't KNOW who damaged the ships. *I do however hold great .... MASSIVE and well founded skepticism about these events as reported*.

First attack was reported as a Mine attack on 4 tankers.
Being fairly well versed in military tactics and capacities, a naval mine of which Iran has 3,000 PLUS modern ones and 3,000 older ones typically are designed to stop an armored warship or inflict considerable damage on a fast moving well .... protected vessel.

They contain on average 500 kg of explosives and on a smaller warship the impacts would be devastating. On say an Aircraft carrier with 100 watertight compartments, much less so and it would take I suspect 10 or more.

These warships and mines are designed to hit fast moving at 30 knots plus targets so 50 km an hour .... or subs which move slower but with reinforced hulls similar power is needed.

So the first 4 hit a month ago, reported for weeks ... weeks that mines were involved. I knew at first glace NO MINE ... naval mine other than a tinker toy was involved. The damage was clearly CONTACT ... as would be with a mine and the one with a hole in its rear the explosives involved were 3-5 KG or explosives NOT a mine with 500kg. It literally would blow the rear end off the ship.

Tankers moving at about half the speed of a warship. some with double hulls but NOT armored or reinforced, if they hit a contact or magnetic mine with 500 kg it would have literally blown the end off a tanker or for the other three damaged BROKEN and shattered the spine of the ship. Clearly they were NOT and never were MINES and it took two weeks if not more to it now being limpet mines which is consistent with the damage. A payload of say 3-10 kg of explosives attached magnetically with timer to go off.

With the degree of satellite surveillance and aerial surveillance in the regions it is NOT credible that it was missed now knowing someone swam to the side of the ship or rear and attached the bombs.

Anyhow .... call me cynical ... with cause ... weapons of mass destruction which DID not exist rings in my mind.

I don't know, but I am skeptical on this basis.
The three behind this ... Bolton who avoided military service with a passion and did serve in the national guard to avoid Vietnam, Trump who totally avoided it and lastly Pompeo who did serve and even went to West Point served as an engineer for 5 years with the tanks reaching rank of Captain. This contrasts with say past people with 30 year careers or Colin Powell with 35 years and a 4 star general with active .. service ... NONE of the above have been anywhere near it.

I would add Bolton and his views on Iran well documented and him boasting as he was paid in 2016 a sum of $40,000 to speak at a USA based Iranian lobby group he would bring about regime change by 2018 in Iran.

Stuff me !!
I would point out the 9/11 attacks were a disgrace in every sense but the fact that 15 of 18 terrorists came from Saudi Arabia which practices the other type of Islam religion seems to have been forgotten as to the funding coming 100% from Saudi Arabia as well.

It had not a bloody thing to do with Iran.
I repeat I don't think for a moment they are saints .... and I have no idea if they did these attacks. No idea ... I merely mention extreme caution and skepticism and Hard facts prior to any decision being made.

Then again war forever ... its the USA motto for the Military Industrial Oligarchy complex. 

Iran had a valid non proliferation on nuclear deal working, then walks in Trump and tears it up.
Is he insane ?

Iran air force I am sure the USA could handle quite easily.
It actually has over 30 ultra quite submarines diesel electric which I am sure again, over time USA could take care of, but not prior to them causing mayhem. A sub lying dogoo on the seabed, is quite hard to locate. I did mention 3,000 odd modern sea mines and around 3,000 older less capable but still valid mines. Torpedo's over 2200 is the estimate from Janes ...

Navy ... well again USA could handle that easily.
What I suspect it would not handle is the 1,500 short and medium range missiles. Sure they could get a few but with terrain and hiding holes well prepared, these would wreak terror in an all out conflict.

Again, if it was Iran ... something needs to be done, but .... its not your normal situation.

As for 500,000 fairly competent ground forces and oodles of armored vehicles sure ... at a cost ... they would be able to reduce them. Say costing minimum 2 trillion ... WITHOUT going into Iran. Going into Iran itself given its terrain and the past of Iran is a shame story of western intervention and despot leaders ... Shah of Iran ... and the IRAN IRAQ war which Iraq started .... you would be bloody mad to even think about it.

But here we have idiots with no military experience ... a moron on twitter and a war even the *USA can NOT POSSIBLY WIN.*
It would be the defeat the Soviets got in Afghanistan, the drubbing the USA got in Vietnam. and the humiliation in Korea when China stepped in backing the North. Multiply that by TWO and that's a low estimate on the stuff these imbeciles are  provoking.

Russia I might add is at a 30 year relationship low and the Chinese about the same with similar issues and will they stand aside ? 

It will be the LAST war the USA will wage if it chose to go in on the ground. It would be inadvisable in the extreme without CONCRETE irrefutable evidence to even go via the air. The propensity to inflict damage OUTSIDE Iran's borders is considerable. A half hearted effort ... the response could and I suspect would be diabolical to shipping in the gulf and most oil refineries and capacity in the region.

Moving on.
This latest attack.
Torpedoes ?
Really ?

Iran had a lot of them. Designed with shaped charges which focus the explosion and kinteic impact a torpedo on a smaller warship, armored and traveling at 50 km an hour is devastating. On a tanker going HALF that speed, not armored, with the thing full of volatile fuel would likely break the back of the back of the ship immediately.

So clearly NOT a real torpedo. Maybe James bond movie type mini torpedo and his Lamborghini the underwater one ... was there.

It is of course possible .... there is a lighter type but well it seems unlikely.
Limpets  mines again  ?

I stress I don't KNOW ... but clearly any even basic knowledge tells us it was NOT a normal torpedo ... 

I note the USA claims they picked up survivors yet Iranian TV said it did and HAD PICTURES and came to the aid of the stricken vessels.

Does this sound credible or logical, the person or nation supposedly doing it is saving them ?

I just have no idea. I do know when I see the survivors and damage on TV they contradict the USA version. Damage clearly was NOT a full Torpedo.

I would add Japanese PM was in Iran at the time and suggesting they launch an attack when he was there is, well ... even more ... stretching things.

Someone did it. I have NO idea if it was Iran or James Bond ... I merely wished to raise some potential outcomes. NONE of them good.

USA seems to think they can bully everyone from China to even Australia over tariffs and threats. twittering whilst on the toilet an invasion of Venezuela and Cuba to yet again be embargoed is the mad mad world we live in.

Time will tell.

Iran is NOT to be trifled with on a military basis. Its ....  scary in every way.

Here is another view via U tube.
I repeat I have NO idea who did what. NONE ... I don't like Bolton as a blowhard warmongering idiot as is Trump and Pompeo.

If god forbid the trigger is pulled,* it cannot be won by the USA. CANT*. The cost would be diabolical.

Anyhow happy happy happy and await the latest VERSION of the truth as to what hit the ships and who picked them up.

*Iran War Drum Beats Are THUNDEROUS*



Impacts on markets whilst ignored .... and USA rose overnight, this will make Vietnam look like a picnic.

Emma is a good impartial reporter on these issues.

Take care


----------



## Dark Knight 2.0 (14 June 2019)

Wag the Dog.


----------



## kahuna1 (14 June 2019)

Howdy … again.

Ask and you shall receive.
Reuters report with pictures.

If you believe them mind you. If anything I am in disbelief for many reasons.

Grainy black and white out of focus. Obviously taken from above, via a drone I suspect and according to the timeline in daylight !!

I have watched this repeatedly and some questions.

First the supposition it was some malfunctioning limpet mine with explosives attached to the hull being removed, is insulting and implying incompetence of the Iranian military already.

USA claims this as the smoking gun ? Well …. lets be impartial.

I don't KNOW but this raises MORE doubts than its factual content. YES an Iranian boat approaches the side of the stricken tanker.

I have a 20 MP camera with I think 6 times optical zoom and 100 times digital and can READ a newspaper if I desired at 2 kms away. A drone, one that uses facial recognition to bomb from above has far far superior optics.

So why this grainy fuzzy rubbish on this link ?

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-irans-military-recovering-mine-idUSKCN1TF071

It is without doubt taken from a drone due to the VIEW inside the small boat and elevation. Unless the USA warship was right alongside supposedly when they removed this OBJECT …. the drone is the source.

Now lets look at location of where this boat pulls up. Some knowledge and common sense needed here. On a large tanker or ship the ONLY place to get on or off at sea is NOT at the BOW/ Front or Stern, as any sea will have them rising up and down like a yo yo. So when say a harbour pilot gets onto a tanker or ocean liner he enters and exits from the middle of the ship.

A stricken tanker, exiting to boats via a ladder down the side, the only place to exit …. the MIDDLE of the ship. Look up in the video, where the Iranian small boat pulls up ? Right above it the railing has a gap … where the crew obviously exited and likely the ladder still sits against the HULL. So the location where they pulled up is totally consistent with them going … “Hey is there anyone still aboard ?” We ONLY see them as they pull away I might add.

Now look as the actual small Iranian boat. Note on the side two round rubber I presume tyre type things to protect the boat as it pulls along side wharves and so on. If you have ever seen a Tug boat with massively reinforced bows it has often tractor tyres in that case to protect the Tanker or Liner which will get damaged not the TUG and in the case of any small boat, say a harbour Pilot boat approaching an ocean liner to get the pilot aboard the opposite is the case. The Smaller more fragile boat needs buffers and fenders so to absorb some of the shock of say a 2cm steel hull rising and falling verses a fiberglass boat. That is why there were tyres along the side, but this BOAT was going NOSE on to the tanker even clearly seen via fuzzy crap drone pictures. Any small boat owner or novice knows you DEPLOY buffers and fenders as you approach and then when you depart they are removed.

There is NO way in the world any naval officer or even midshipman on small boats WOULD NOT DEPLOY this protection. Without it, a buffer your front end could get ripped off.

I hasten to add I don't KNOW what occurred of if they are correct, but the reasons given with evidence shown even PRIOR to the next bit leaves me going Bullsh%% and total BS ….

Now I mentioned the arrogant assumption and implication that it was a limpet explosive mine that malfunctioned that was being removed. Insulting and arrogant as always the USA view of others. They just happened to place it BELOW the egress and likely exit point one which clearly was used when the sailors left the ship ?

So lets go on. A malfunctioning bomb. Oh bliss. Lets get 10 people standing around said mine when its removed supposedly and then THROW it on the deck. That's clearly what occurred. Lets all stand around malfunctioning ordinance and a bomb, throw it on the deck and then ONE actually kicks the same thing out of the way.



Are you kidding me ? Seriously ? Is this a joke ? Is the USA so arrogant as to serve a grainy video that supposedly was taken in daylight and suggest Iranians are that incompetent that firstly they had a malfunctioning limpet, then knowing it was malfunctioning instead of having one or two people close to it, in case it explodes …. they throw it clearly on the deck with … let me count … at least 10 people standing as close as they can to an unexploded malfunctioning BOMB.

Gee I did go through the fact that Iran is far from incompetent despite this in a military sense. Its not even absurd this USA crap, *its insulting*.

I cannot believe anyone dealing with explosives would throw something on the deck then kick it. I can however believe that would be the case with a rubber or plastic buffer or fender to protect the BOW of a small boat verses a massive tanker going up and down.

Of course one can never know but on the balance of probabilities and the fact that NONE of the idiots leading this USA side have any military experience of substance and clearly no common sense, serving this as proof ?

I am insulted. Of course I have no idea if they did it, Iran, but this video, is what it is.* I would call the USA ambassador in immediate and ask for a please explain !!*

Then again we are gutless sadly as a nation verses USA. I wish is was not so.

I repeat again ... I hasten to add I don't KNOW what occurred of if they are correct, but the reasons given with evidence shown leaves me going Bullsh%% and total BS ….


----------



## kahuna1 (14 June 2019)

Part three tomorrow given the most recent claim of flying objects .... v Japanese tanker .

I suspect FBI called in and Mulder and Scully and X files open a case to find the objects.  Ahh another TV series !!


----------



## basilio (14 June 2019)

Great piece of analysis Kahuna.

After the litany of lies this administration and previous US administrations have served up I have  big reservations about any more stuff they create.  I hope your dissection of the picture is understood by other "experts" and examined carefully.

Cheers


----------



## kahuna1 (14 June 2019)

Yep.

I am not an expert, other than a curious observer with a critical eye and some limited knowledge.

Others can make even based upon simple observations and comments I have made, a reasoning and clear very obvious absurdities/lies  as they have been presented by the USA. Lets dump a faulty bomb on deck, or was it a robust Buffer or fender made of plastic or rubber  ... lets kick it ... the bomb the faulty one or a mere rubber plastic fender that's in the way. Lets all stand around a faulty Bomb ?

Pretty absurd this whole load from the USA. The straights of Hormuz are 39 km wide and the shipping lane is well inside the 12 mile Iranian territorial waters. Of course its a shipping lane and treated as such, so expecting NOT to see Iranian navy there is absurd. Then again likely missed as with all the rest. 

That Iran has 3 Kilo class submarines which are a bit old but still reliable, range 7500 miles,  then another 5 or 6 smaller ones, then 23 very small ones ... all armed with torpedoes and mines or missiles ... real ones .... again makes me wonder. They will be interesting if the USA wishes to go there.


Then again, it will be what it will be. Sadly.


----------



## Sdajii (15 June 2019)

Never use 100 words when 100,000 will do, huh?


----------



## kahuna1 (15 June 2019)

We are not all as smart as you Saiji ...
Obviously the moron Trump knows even less with his crap overnight.

I will come back with yes a view, a longer winded logical one, which you can take or leave, or deride ... but I can tell you a lot more after thinking how any decent analyst would on this.

Where the mine was attached ? Where it is attached ... HOW physically it can be attached HOW and why it cant be ... even where it was attached in what location.

How the mine could be made, what its made of, how many needed to sink a ship or tanker that size. 
Since some on this site seem just to heap dung or sprout idiotic crap ...

Presenting a logical well thought out case with pictures takes more than one word or an ideological dogma.
I suspect it may interest others how to make a limpet mine, who could have made it, where it was attached, and likely attached. Oh and a clear objective .... 

Since I have some background, obviously ... from a very well displayed knowledge base that takes more than 128 characters to share ... 

Thanks ASF on such a site ... thanks not so Much Sadiji I await your apology ? Or view ? On what I will share ? Dazzle us with somewhat more than a troll !!


----------



## moXJO (15 June 2019)

I'm sorry but a lot of your statements about the type of mine,  damage done,  surveillance and footage is wrong. 
But as to who or why,  that is a bit sketchy. 

At the moment there are a lot of propagandists pushing to create false narratives,  from both iran and Russia.


----------



## kahuna1 (15 June 2019)

Oh ...

more stuff out.

USA wants a war. it cant win .... a distraction to keep Trump in ?

Bolton ...


10 years ago .... IRAN regime change ...



7 years ago . regime change ...



2 years ago ....



and on and on it goes.


----------



## kahuna1 (15 June 2019)

moXJO said:


> I'm sorry but a lot of your statements about the type of mine, damage done, surveillance and footage is wrong.




please share ? why ... it was clearly limpet mine  mine. ...3-5 kg explosives

cost less than $1,000- to produce.

Only way to cause damage as seen last month was being placed whilst ship is NOT moving and that is UAE waters or Saudi where the limpet was placed. But please dazzle me with your view.

I can elaborate as to WHY without doubt the mines were placed whilst Stopped and either at anchor or wharf. 

In the meantime the marine capability of Iran is not some idiots in a bathtub.

Here is a decent link. Be bloody afraid for what the USA clearly wants.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...022217SP.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0lBnntuzyTXi64CVyZMhU2


----------



## moXJO (15 June 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> please share ? why ... it was clearly limpet mine  mine. ...3-5 kg explosives
> 
> cost less than $1,000- to produce.
> 
> ...



Sorry I misunderstood your above post.
I agree the explosion looks placed due to the way explosion was directed inwards and height on ship..

The footage was grainy due to the distance from the ship. You can tell due to how much it de-pixelates when they attempt to move the camera angles.

I doubt US will go to war.


----------



## kahuna1 (15 June 2019)

It now has been revealed, the ship and video in question was the ONE not attacked via Limpet or magnetically placed mines but the Japanese one where Iran rescued  the sailors, when it was attacked from the air, above the waterline and NO limpet was seen below the waterline. 

USA clarified this first lie, Not Trump who still claims it was them removing a mine. what a dummy .... Japan the owner of the tanker has come out and called it a LIE. 

here are a few other views and balanced ones.

First … is the best one. 

*Where Are the Skeptics as the Drums Roll for War with Iran?*




*"Zero Credibility" Progressives Rip Pompeo For His Shameful Press Conference On Iran*




*Trump Faking Iran Tanker Evidence?*




A shot out of a drone via the first camera inside a phone …. is the line I love in this one.


----------



## kahuna1 (15 June 2019)

Well here are some more rational clips about this incident.


*Vijay Prashad: U.S. Rushes to Blame Iran for Tanker Attacks as Much of World Pushes for Diplomacy*




*Japan Says Trump Admin Is LYING About Iran Attack*




the last one its not going to be Iraq 2.0 ….. Iran is TWICE as bad as Iraq and Afghanistan potentially.

See the above link.

But the Japanese are saying they are lying, USA, the damage to the Japanese ship came from the air, outside the gulf …. outside the straights of Hormuz just where the USA has a carrier force sitting there with a hive of drones above it, a permanent 24 hours a day 4 fighters in the air, off said aircraft carrier AWAC radar planes and 3 satellites let alone the escort of the carriers assets looking at this region …. the attack on this Japanese ship, clearly from the air, I doubt a bloody person flying a kite near the USA carrier force sitting just outside the gulf would not be MISSED.

This is not an unreasonable, nor illogical nor even a stretch of a basic knowledge of what happens with naval operations that anything is NOT recorded or missed.

USA wants war, so be it. Vietnam and Every drubbing the USA has had since then times about 3 is the outcome. Korea 60 years latter is still a mess. Cuba well that went well. Bay of Pigs a classic.



Heaven help us !!



I note the UK is backing these absurd claims. Are we, as Australians yet again at war ?



*Witness Exposes Pompeo's Lies About Iran Incident*




On this last one … Japanese calling USA a liar. Hit by a flying object, NOT a mine or Limpet mine to be exact, one that's magnetically placed on the side of a resting ship as opposed to a naval mine which is 100 times the size.



Japanese ship hit ABOVE the waterline, by flying objects. UFOs ?

*FBI has been called. X files re opened and Scully and Mulder called in. Another TV series.*


Clearly the Japanese hit NOT hit by Limpet mine nor a naval mine, NOR a torpedo but a flying object. One I might add encroaching upon USA carrier task force with 50 planes and 15 escort ships, 3 AWACS land based radar in support, 5 Naval versions of it, around 50 drones, 15 helicopters via escorts and 3 if not a lot more satellites looking down from above.

Oh really ... tell me another lie Mr Trump ?

Are we, as Australians yet again at war ? 
*
Are we, as Australians yet again at war ? *


----------



## moXJO (15 June 2019)

Theres a few possibilities and motives. One being that this will boost oil prices while Iran is under sanctions. 
I wonder who the number one oil producing nation is these days.....

Under Trump the US is about turning a buck rather then starting a war. I'd follow the money on this one.

In saying that, everyone is churning out stories so the truth on these issues are never clear.


----------



## Dark Knight 2.0 (15 June 2019)

I think what Sjadii is trying to say is: Who stands to gain from this? Not Iran - U.S. has more PR reasons to beef up presence in those Waters. So US. gains. Trump gains - a deflection from Mueller Investigation. Presidents gain a boost in Polls when they appear to be acting in nation's interests.
Who else gains? Russia - they want Trump as President as Mueller report found. China, Nth Korea and anyone else wanting to entangle US in conflict elsewhere. Saudi Arabia and Israel have apparently been wanting to drag U.S. into conflict with Iran and they Saudi Arabia benefit from increase in price of Crude do they not?
Why would Iran do it while Jap PM was in Iran? If they legitimately want to send a message, blow something up and don't deny it. All that little bomb did was give Trump more reason to beef up presence - you reckon Iran wants more Battlegroups in Gulf!
Jap Captain said they seemed fired upon. Jap and Norwegian ships - not Chinese, British or another dangerous country to mess with.
On the face of it, Iran didn't do it. I doubt Yanks did it, but they are certainly taking full advantage of it - Wag the Dog.


----------



## kahuna1 (15 June 2019)

Sdajii said:


> Never use 100 words when 100,000 will do, huh?




Hi Dark Knight ... Thats all Sadiji said ... rude ... and very bluntly so.

I await his apology, in vain, his weird views on the topic if he chooses to share them .... as well I am sure will astound as they did on climate change and its being all a hoax, not just one part, but all of it.

On any topic we often have idiotic extremes  and even absurd ones. When y0ou ask a climate denial freak what issue they don't accept and they say ALL of them, you know they should be patted on the head and left out of ahy sane conversation. Satellites measuring CO2 or temperature change ... all fake ... in fact 20 things from ice core samples of ar bubble back 1 million years ... all fake ...


Much like this sort of topic ... about who did what ... if your stupid or blind its all true what is said. Even when ship owners and sailors deny it.


I have presented enough.

Iran is NOT Iraq and whilst I agree oil and the price of it, Saudi interests need desperately the price above $70-. USA shale oil does not even break even at $50- and Iran AND the oil it produces embargoes and sold at a vast discount to spot is irrelevant in this.

Conflict ? yep a distraction for Trump, about the only way he gets back in .... a nice War. Well this one will be a testing bed from hell if they like.

Winners ? Military industrial complex, another 4 years of Republican lax tax rules so all Oligarchy members from tech to banking love it .... Oil Industry of course ...

Looser, well USA. Iran with a unified one state, one religion, likely backed by China and Russia and clearly shown by China comment yesterday. EU not following USA lead, UK without a leader sucks up and follows .... this is a debacle  from hell.

USA cannot defeat Iran without blasting it to hell via Nuclear option ... their navy whilst I suspect sunk in short order on the main will inflict a lot of damage ... missiles well ... ones that can tumble 300 bomblets out of them onto oil refineries 1000 km away ...

We stand poised. On the brink of a demented twitter troll ... no not Sandiji, he is a void of IQ,  but at 128 characters a time Trump, he threatened nuclear war with north Korea then invasion of Valenzuela and on and on it goes.

Are we at war yet ? Mr Morrison have you found your spine. Or are you being abused like Turnball then hung up on the phone by him .... or waiting 90 minutes for a face to face meeting he was late for when eventually you met ?

*Morrison has LESS spine than a jellyfish on a beach after 3 hours of SUN.*

Are we at war yet ?


----------



## Sdajii (16 June 2019)

You repeatedly ask for an apology. Okay, I'm sorry I can't be bothered reading a huge slab of scarcely coherent emotional and arrogant rambling.

Heh, you call me a 'climate denial freak' who says climate change is a hoax, when I've always acknowledged the climate is changing and humans are playing a part. Shows your grasp on reality.

The fact that you can see some of the flaws in what the media is saying about this incident doesn't mean you're the military whiz you hype yourself up as. Acknowledging Fox's bias doesn't make CNN credible, and saying you understand CNN sometimes lies doesn't change the fact you're sucked into the overall narrative which is absolute garbage.

I'm not sure Iran is behind these attacks, they may be false flag, the potential motives from multiple players is obvious, although going off on emotional rants and bragging about how amazing your knowledge of military tactics and weapons are is silly when they're clearly without basis. Speculation on this topic is interesting but exaggerating what we can infer just makes it a silly conversation, especially when we use literally thousands of words where a fraction of it would be better, and especially when they're emotional and erratic rather than calm and sensible.

It's a shame this forum has devolved into emotional nonsense like this rather than more sane discussion. Reading the first post it's difficult to imagine this thread getting on a decent track.


----------



## Dark Knight 2.0 (16 June 2019)

You are an amusing character Sdajii, but to those with relevant qualifications in the fields you debate, you would be an incredible source of frustration, particularly as some of the topics such as GW and social justice are extremely serious.


----------



## kahuna1 (16 June 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> I am not an expert, other than a curious observer with a critical eye and some limited knowledge.




My caveat ... 



Sdajii said:


> bragging about how amazing your knowledge of military tactics and weapons are is silly when they're clearly without basis.




Really ...  you are quite delusional ... still ..



Sdajii said:


> emotional rants and bragging about how amazing your knowledge of military tactics and weapons are is silly when they're clearly without basis




Well ... its pretty basic stuff ... the weapons ,,, claimed ,,, size of explosive in a sea mine is 500 kg ... v limpet 3-5 kg ... 

I repeat ... some limited knowledge !!

The size of blast, damage is consistent NOW with the admitted and accepted Limpet mine. Magnetically attached.

Others can make judgement of evidence presented as I have and 6 others sources I shared.
It is factual, easily observed via grainy video ... or simple searches of the internet .. and NOT emotionally presented.

Now more clear, USA, Saudi Arabia and UK, with Israel being the I told you so and UEA in one side and rest of the logical world being the other in this disbelief and logical examination of facts.

A limpet mine, now clear of the 6 ships hit, 5 were hit by a limpet mine a 10 year old could construct. Its small and size of a briefcase. Cost, and lets go cheap, a watertight likely double gasket, making it virtually unthinkable to ever get water inside, cost about $50- at Walmart or a good hardware store. Powered by NO moving parts, a timer and a countdown one on Ebay for $50- with 365 days and powered by 2 Duracell batteries giving if 3 years life another $50-. Then wires …. BEEP BEEP alarm to not the speaker but detonators and and ON off arming switch between it, utterly foolproof and a soldering kit and chances of any fail less than 1 in a million. This is the 10 year old's built version. So detonators and explosives made into a shaped charge, NOT any difficulty there at all. NONE … longer wires one side and shorter the other to focus the explosion into a shaped charge so the main force goes as a shaped charge in one direction. The same side the magnets are placed. The one up against the hull.

Now explosives and detonators, about 200 nations can get, 100 other groups and yet another 500 or so other groups inside and surrounding governments could get.

Magnets, massively strong ones, well I sent my 10 year old to the tip for old microwaves and removed from 3 for $2. the magnets inside old microwaves, which grip the metal side of a ship with over 25kg force needed to remove them. Or of course like the Ebay electronic countdown timer with 365 days I could buy them there for $20- plus freight. All up, explosives for a govt are cheap and we have a foolproof limpet, utterly reliable, $100- plus say $250- explosives. Well under $500- … but if your buying from a contractor a USA one its $50k. Hardly sophisticated or outside capabilities of my 10 year old nephew and a soldering kit.

Placement, well a moving ship at 15 knots or 25 km and hour I can rule OUT as when it occurred. It is Possible, but Impossible for a lot of reasons. One of the 5 totally impossible. I knew for a month it was LIMPET mines with 3-5 kg explosives NOT naval mines which ARE and could likely only come from a nation state with 500 kg of explosives in a sea mine and it would have broken a tanker in two. A limpet mine, a SINGLE limpet mine on a 50,000 ton tanker would be like trying to shoot a raging Elephant with a 22 gun. A marine mine a real one with 100 plus times force would be a battle tank main gun trying to stop the same elephant.

This aside, USA tried claiming it observed Iranian boats, 20 plus, fast light ones operating in the region. Well since its less than 12 nautical miles and inside Iranian territorial waters the shipping lanes GO to get into and out of the Gulf, of course they operate there. Any suggestion the approached the territorial waters of UAE or encroached or Saudi is absurd. Even the massive bases the USA operates in Saudi, in the UAE there is one with 3,500 personnel an air base the operates drones and maintains a 24 hour a day 6 fighter CAP, Combat Air Patrol and any activity would DOUBLE this with I would say 10 drones, 3 satellites around 15 fighters and then we have the warships USA ones, not the carrier battle group but over 15 operating inside the Gulf which would be, lets say, at battle stations so its absurd this new claim. Let alone NOT recorded in living colour.

As to HOW to place a limpet, firstly, ONE will never sink the tanker. Its merely a harassment. An absurd one. It is maybe possible giving the placement of some for it to have occurred whilst moving, highly unlikely at 25 km an hour underwater and IMPOSSIBLE without a souped up min sub matching speed cavitation and making as much noise as a FOGHORN underwater that even incompetent warships worried about subs, all 15 could hear from 100 km away. IT DID NOT HAPPEN … that way. The ships were stopped and they only stopped inside UAE and Saudi Waters. I can now confirm this from more rubbish released.

Now, one of the 5, it was IMPOSSIBLE to even do it whilst moving. The bombs all placed well under the waterline, U shaped Hull, 4 of the 5 the damage was low down the U shape and 12 foot under water. SOMEONE got wet. Suggesting the grainy photo is a recover of a Limpet a fool knows with NO moving parts, is less than 1 in 100,000 chance to fail, was placed below the gangway, in full sight of anyone looking over the side, exposed when the ship went up and down, exposed when it went side to side, makes intelligence claims even More absurd.

One should never use the words Intelligence with the word Military when it comes to these affairs.

So why do we know with almost 100% likelyhood they were placed in UAE waters or Saudi Waters ? Well tanker number 4 from a month ago, the blast was on the rear, and at the REAR, is a thing called a propeller. You know dummy, the thing that MOVES the ship. Even if remotely possible to place a contact mine on a moving target at 25 km underwater, the force is like sticking your head out of a jet at 500km an hour, possible, I suppose but so difficult and noisy to match pace an absurdity to suggest. To do so and a cleanly placed limpet mine under the REAR of a ship whilst propeller is moving, IS NOT POSSIBLE.

Seriously. What crap. Oh and I might add, to place said mine, despite magnets, bottoms of ships need cleaning with wire brush to remove slime and barnacles so mine is flush against said hull or it WILL bloody drop off. So there is little if any doubt WHERE they were placed. In the most intensely monitored waters on the planet above and to some extent below the water for an incursion. Then again a person in a speedboat and wet-suit and hopefully a re-breather system for no bubbles could do it.

This DOES not rule out IRAN, not suggesting it does. But claimed how put forward is ABSURD and if not insane.

Then the fact its ONE limpet meant to not destroy but, well damage. With a timer I presume if they spent the extra $2- on ebay for their timer has 365 day countdown. The cheaper one has 7 days, so WHY would one set the timer to explode a tanker into YOUR fishing grounds ? Or even time it so its passing close to your own waters, as the last one was, why not set it for say 10 days and its out to sea ? Again does not rule out Iran, but, well, letting it go off near you ? It could be a plot within a plot, but in your fishing grounds ? Oh really ?

An aside. My* LIMITED NOVICE* … knowledge and I share in memory of friends lost long ago, brave men who gave their lives for their nation protecting it on foreign shores many moons ago. We send brave men to protect us at times, and at others, of late, their sacrifices and misery they endure and inflict, is a disgrace to their past sacrifice for even at times misplaced foreign policy decisions. This, current state of permanent war for 18 years its time to just say NO as a nation.

The again, who cares ?* One should.*

As somewhat conversant in suspected capabilities, if it came to all out, I suspect prior to Iran being bombed from above, its naval side and more to the point missile capability would likely see 30 plus outright tankers sunk if not more, several massive oil refineries and pipelines destroyed, likely a few precious USA warships overwhelmed and if the Chinese have lent a few toys as I suspect they may have, like EMP and enhanced EMP missiles, the grainy 2 MP pictures will be replaced by phone cups with strings and even hardened EMP circuits will fry and look like plastic exposed to fire.

That is not suggesting a free ride for Iran even if it was them. It would seem, being fair its unlikely from evidence present if not absurd it WAS them. Maybe that is the devious scheme, and it was them. Not however from evidence and claimed course of events or claims it was technically only possible for it to be Iran. It was my mythical 10 year old nephew, and there IS no 10 year old Nephew. Building a waterproof container with a 265 day timer and wining with magnets, less than $100- , wiring up to the detonators and explodes simple. Foolproof uttery reliable and to suggest it fails ? Or is SET to explode in your backyard ? Your main fishing grounds ? A tanker filled with oil ?

Iran is seen in the region as a moderate state. I include another decent view from another.

Saudi Arabia has invited all skeptical journalists to any of its embassy offices to discuss the matter and be enlightened. 

Am I being a know all ? I think NOT ... or claiming expert status ? Or being emotional ? Or not logical and critical ? 

Whatever !! Factual, clinical and presenting it as best one can a complex situation and ... yep ... a more than passing knowledge which can be easily verified by a mere google search as to what a limpet mine bloody is .... and the rest is COMMON sense. Not some gibberish of emotional illogical conspiracy theory. 

The mines were limpets. Placed whist ships were STOPPED almost assuredly.

Anyhow that clip ...



*"No one else wants war": Vijay Prashad on U.S. aggression toward Iran*

Make of it what you wish. Capabilities of Iranian Navy already given.

ASK more Questions. GET MORE facts ....

Oh and I found this amusing ...
Anyhow, USA admitted in back channels the reason for the poor quality was they used USA made technology without Chinese parts. So it looked like a 2 MP resolution v 100 MP the drones HAVE and at zero Optical zoom v 50 times they HAVE and at 5 times Digital zoom verses the 500 THYE actually have. Oh and colour let alone black and white.



Australia is like a spineless toad of the USA I might add. An opinion. The main part of the rest are facts.

One cannot place a limpet mine on the rear of the ship, near the propeller without the bloody thing not turning. 

Make of all of it what you like. I would PREFER not to follow the USA. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Sdajii (17 June 2019)

Dark Knight 2.0 said:


> You are an amusing character Sdajii, but to those with relevant qualifications in the fields you debate, you would be an incredible source of frustration, particularly as some of the topics such as GW and social justice are extremely serious.




Climate change is an issue serious enough that I agree people should think about it sensibly rather than just blindly follow biased narratives, I agree. And this applies to both sides. People on both sides tend to see me on the other side, as you clearly do.

If you can't see that on the whole the social justice movement is counterproductive insanity then you're someone who probably won't find much common ground with me.

As for kahuna, I'm hardly going to waste my time with yet another giant wall of rambling, emotionally unstable waffle.


----------



## moXJO (17 June 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> My caveat ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kahuna watch you dont get flagged with the  knowledge there.


----------



## kahuna1 (17 June 2019)

Hi,

Any topic, we will have opinions, and reality unless the evidence is clear and irrefutable.

In some things, science, and experiment conducted 1 million times, same result every time, expecting another result the next time or denying the thing occurred that way a million times is where some people are.

We did not go to the moon, the earth is flat, atrocities did not occur. Even in finance claiming say the GFC stocks went up post 2007 into 2009.

If one had taken the time, and say 30 others on say science behind a topic, all say 40 issues, and every single one, not any were either fake or not agreed with, delusional theories .... not supported by any factual content, scientific or even logical are presented instead .... well they exist in their own little world. There are several threads here on this site with examples of science, irrefutable incontrovertible facts past occurrence and after 50 pages or so, 100 responses, being polite, searching if one had missed something, one asks ? what of the 40 topics ones with chances of less than one in a million and 50,000 scientists believe and sign off on do you agree with ? If the response is NONE and NOT and all are fake ?

What would you call someone with these thoughts ?

Delusional ? .

I mean no disrespect, they are if given even the time of day in any rational discussion where science logic, fact and irrefutable evidence is to be used, a way for some quite irrational and idiotic theories which are just absurd to enter and cloud the issue.

Would you keep listening with any seriousness if someone told you they were 50 kg when clearly they were 200 kg ? Or say if they presented a car run over by a truck resembling a pancake and told you a leaf fell on the roof, maybe if they were cute you may forgive, but ... well it is what it is.

On Iran.
*It is NO saint. I repeat I have NO idea if they did it,*
I am very clear and have presented that damage was caused by Limpet mines with 3-5 kg of explosive and HOW and WHY they only could have been placed when a ship is at rest and NOT moving especially the one near the propeller.
Of the 6 damaged ships ... 5 had limpets, NOT SEA mines. Sea mines contain 500 kg or so of shaped charge designed to destroy a ship moving twice the speed of a tanker which is not armored.

Factual.
For a month, the first 4 attacks, it was implied and sprouted  the attacks were SEA mines which I would agree come from likely  a nation state due to SIZE. They were not.

they were limpets, weighing all up around 8 kg the size of a briefcase magnetically attached to the hull. I have shared that a 10 year old could build the bloody thing, not with the explosives likely with $500 if they scrounged.

These were attached whilst at rest in the UAE or Saudi waters, where 15 warships, 6 hovering planes, 3 satellites and hives of drones were looking. Possible but, well, given the first clear lie was left lying for a month, I am less inclined, in my opinion to believe.

Second attack, one limpet and some flying object, one ... which which was called a torpedo until pictures came out that the HOLES were above the waterline.

It was NOT a bloody torpedo, unless it FLEW.

Pompeo overnight ... 15th June 2019, actually blamed Iran for an attack that *al*-*Qaeda*  the ones in 2001 the guests of the *Taliban, In Afghanistan* and backed and funded the 9/11 terrorist attacks that come from the Majority 90% Group of Islam, Sunii faith, that DOES NOT LIKE the Iranian minority Islam faith Shia faith...  The USA secretary of state, such as he is .... he blamed Iran for the attack that the other Al-Quada terrorists had already admitted was THEM.

Accusing say the DEAD Journalist killed inside the Saudi embassy Kashoggi, it was on tape, as he died. A tape released from inside the embassy as he was suffocated .... going and pleading he could not breathe, and now admitted by Saudi Arabia they then chopped him up and disposed of the body.

If Pompeo had claimed Iran did that, it would be about on a par as absurd as his latest claim.

This is the Secretary of state of the USA.
He and the USA responded by selling 20 billion MORE in Arms to the Saudis. Let alone their funding of al=Quada and the 9/11 attacks which I point out Iran had NOTHING to do with.

On intelligence, overnight again Pompeo claimed more had been released. Japan has expressed its disbelief and Germany outright came out with total disbelief. USA, Britain ... of developed nations ... and a total of 12 .... Yes 12 with 10 other EU nations making well ... comments that do NOT support this USA version.

Australia and fathead PM, with forces in the air over Syria, ships I believe still in the Gulf, troops on the ground in Afganistan and with the most important spy base in the region, a joint USA Austrlain one called Pine gap which uses assets from this part of the world, we have ringing sounds of silence.

Israel, similar.

Some history ... or repeat of the play-book USA used in 1988 ?
USA claimed in around 1988 a tanker was hit, sea MINE and used that to bomb Iran and its offshore facilities.   Does that sound somewhat similar to current events ?

USA shot down a civilian airliner with I think 290 people on board from memory in 1988.
Prior to that the Iran Iraq war which Saddam Hussein then a ally of the USA was supported as he started and attacked Iran after they removed the similar puppet Shah of Iran that the USA and Britain had installed who ... well made Saddan and say Manual Noriega in Panama and the Marcos puppets and few despots in South America USA installed an supported look like nice people.

Dates me be out ... its from memory.
Iran under the Shah was actually with Ok relations with Israel up till about 1980 and the removal of him.

Then a war, supported by many ensued and roughly 2 million were killed both sides all up.

The fighting was brutal and compared to WW1 trench warfare at times because Iran, was isolated and at times Iran had to use human waves of people, armed with grenades to stop the well supplied Iranian side with allies like the USA and even Russia and most of the majority 90% other faith of Islam states.

It is BEYOND even doubt, *weapons of mass destruction*, nerve gas and what occurred is a total complete farce on may levels. this war ground on from 1980 to  1988.

Stalemate and the land grab Saddam in Iraq tried to seize off Iran did not work. Saddan 3 years latter, thinking he was encouraged ..  to invade Kuwait and threaten Saudi Arabia in 1990 or was it 1991.

All of this was a land grab, about OIL .... and since then, well even since 1980 its been the forever war the USA has been playing with flies ... in the region.

Now, Iran .... a million dead or wounded, in the past 30 years, victim of weapons of mass destruction ... whilst NOT the USA using them, they supported as did the UK the people who ousted their puppet Shah of Iran.

In the midst of this, Israel, and its status of whether the USA is its Allie or foreign policy is Run vica versa via its influence in the USA political side is just an observation .... Iran had a pilot Nuclear plant. French built I think, in 1981 ... Israel flew over 7 other nations and BOMBED Iran .... Bombed the nuclear plant they saw as a threat and hence the part of the animosity and some of where the rhetoric comes from.

I do understand the need to NOT have nuclear proliferation, I do understand why the horrors of Mustard gas and WW1 were banned, so too WMD of biological and toxic nature, YET ... they were used a mere 30 years ago  against IRAN. It was NOT them bloody using them, it was Saddam of Iraq, who thought it would be a pushover with Iran ,,, and was loosing ... badly ... used them to STOP human waves.

Be proud .... our closest Allie USA ... rah rah rah. I was living in the USA gulf war 1 .. and I cast you mind back for those old enough to whilst it being a cake walk, Iraq had 1960's mainly soviet tech verses USA ...  a flat terrain ... it was pretty one sided. Well ... I suppose another million dead in Iraq ... post then .. with gulf war 2, its hard to contemplate the misery ...

Estimate out of Gulf war one on Civilian  accidental deaths from USA was .... 6 ... yep 6 ... From the Red cross its 50,000.

I digress. Iran. Iraq despite the cakewalk ,,, and USE IT OR LOOSE it bombed from above ... the search for hidden scud missile of which were bloody a mere 100 or so ... they were not found in a totally flat country for about a month and some were sent to ISRAEL .... 1960 design .

Iran is NOT IRAQ.
Its already shall we say, shown tolerance. I do NOT know if some branch of their somewhat dual armed forces placed the mines on the ships. It IS possible but so too from a 10 year old and every single nation state on the planet.

IRAN ... already a victim of what I suspect is the worst of humanity over the last 40 years, is well versed mountainous and well aware ... if the USA actually was stupid enough to click it off, its a matter of shoot it or loose it for its massive long range and intermediate missile defenses. All 1,500 of them, 5,000 or so shorter range ones and they ... are NOT 1960;s they are not quite cutting edge but comparing them to a SCUD ... a mere 100 ... would be absurd.

Whilst 3 old larger subs, 4 or so mid sized ones and 23 small ones, and MODERN ... good luck  !!
good luck against the smaller anti ship stuff and 2,500 mobile armored tanks or artillery in regions that offer great defense.

That I suspect Iran is assessed to have NO Nuclear capacity is clear. Iraq was claimed to have it or be close to it, and Libya was not thought to have any yet handed over a near complete one, well ... its time to pause ....

Not a debate about the history or versions of it. I don't have AMNESIA or Dementia or some axe to grind.

Iran, is well prepared. VERY WELL prepared and has endured what I would call extreme events post 1980.

I do understand the role, and at times being the police of the world the USA has assumed. Rightly or wrongly installing Anti communist despot dictators in over 85 nations. Dirty tricks and at times  wars like Vietnam which were to stop the commies and stop ... nuclear bombs which we DO not want in too many of any hands, so too ... Nerve agents or other WMD's. at times ... harry hindsight can be critical.
I am Not being ANTI USA or anti the role.

Call the police and most scoff at them, until they are needed. Some hopped up drugged out imbecile with a knife lunges, do you stun him via taser which will not work ... or shoot him ? Tough LUCK ... sorry but this is the ROLE the USA and leaders are meant to play globally. NO exceptions NO rules for one as a group and then for the other.

Proliferation is not to be tolerated nor is open and naked aggression. Its blurry and ... in Iran's shoes, he said she said ... as to Nuclear stuff. A valid deal to monitor and NOT allow Iran to enrich and develop a nuclear bomb was SIGNED and being a very VERY good thing for the planet and ALL nations security.

Along comes Trump, with dialogue out of the Regan Era, actions identical and claims identical. Its not 1988, not for Iran. Not by a long shot.

It at times and an opinion, needed for a strong if not brutal seeming Leader or dictator to stop often fractured religions and ones that without suppression of HATE of say inside Iran, and Saddam was NOT a saint, but Minority Kurds in the North, Mainly Shia of which Hussein was and then minority Sunni Islam, without any violence NOT being tolerated and brutally put down, nations which were created not via ethnic or religious lines, as in the middle east but by the UK and USA drawing lines on maps, well ... mayhem would have ensued.

It certainly has post Gulf war 2 inside Iraq. Libya and again a strongman and NO bloody saint, but the people had decent conditions and society.   Gadaffi, well removed and the nation is a total war-zone and he, whilst no SAINT ... for his efforts and he was a good boy in the end, eventually he face down died with a bayonet in his behind from one of the ultra religious zealot factions he had to try and muzzle at times by force during his reign.

We are, well not far removed at times from the trees.

I am NOT prepared to believe much of what has been presented for obvious reasons. It is factually inconsistent with evidence. Past claims, WMD in Iraq ... which were myths, makes me less so.

Opinion ? fact ?  make your own mind up.

As to history and well documented events, I am Not about to rewrite roles or forget. In Iran's place, a massive oil producer, that lets or has dictated 35% of all oil goes out less than 12 miles off its shore, but NOW it has to watch ... everyone else and their tankers can go through the Straights, expect theirs ?

Hmmm ... All Iron Ore exports banned from Australia. Lucas Heights mainly medical small reactor Bombed, oh 300,000 Australians killed in an invasion 30 years ago, Offshore LNG not allowed to be exported, rest of world must take their iron ore ships 5 km off our shores whilst we can export none, WMD and nerve gas used 30 years against us ...

I do wonder, what preparations we would have in store when its  a mere 1,500 KM away to say the person who bombed us in 1981 ?

Iran is NOR Iraq. Its, well ... something I hope sanity prevails and COOLER heads prevail.

I sadly hold not much faith that the USA desperately needs a war to distract from domestic issues. I suspect even beyond well know capabilities Iran has a lot of toys, ones via others, some domestically made that will make the world blink.

Bombing say Libya and Tripoli as they did in the past, is NOT even close to doing it, AGAIN to Iran. Iran in any conflict, has a sad, shameful well documented history.

I sadly hold less faith in the USA or even UK, which has NO leader until they elect a new one than at any time over the last 100 years. USA has had some great, balanced ones who saved the planet despite domestic views say in WW2 and FDR ... he ignored public opinion or ignoring Germany and Japan till, it was dragged in. This, is NOT a great leader, its not even a reality show, this is potentially a debacle with China, India, Russia and a lot of others V USA and maybe UK ... with EU stepping aside.

Alarmist ? Opinion. yes, emotional ? Maybe, sad and deeply so, yes.


----------



## Dark Knight 2.0 (17 June 2019)

Sdajii said:


> Climate change is an issue serious enough that I agree people should think about it sensibly rather than just blindly follow biased narratives, I agree. And this applies to both sides. People on both sides tend to see me on the other side, as you clearly do.
> 
> If you can't see that on the whole the social justice movement is counterproductive insanity then you're someone who probably won't find much common ground with me.
> 
> As for kahuna, I'm hardly going to waste my time with yet another giant wall of rambling, emotionally unstable waffle.




You should really read Kahuna's post #20 Sdajii, bout Bombs and Ships and Frogmen. One of the most interesting posts I've read here ever.

Mo - be nice


----------



## IFocus (17 June 2019)

Dark Knight 2.0 said:


> You should really read Kahuna's post #20 Sdajii, bout Bombs and Ships and Frogmen. One of the most interesting posts I've read here ever.
> 
> Mo - be nice




Agree Mark makes some very good common sense points.


Mo can be nice


----------



## kahuna1 (17 June 2019)

Blushing ... and thanks.

It is about investments actually. Not WAR.

There is no single wealth destruction event that can be predicted with some accuracy ... OR Risk off the table if your sane OTHER than a looming  a war.

Yes if one could predict an earthquake or volcano or natural disaster with accuracy, a WAR ... say like 1939 and prior to that which was WELL telegraphed, saw equities in UK, USA and elsewhere, logically Fall and FALL like stones after some events like Pearl Harbor when the threat was direct.

I am not suggesting Iran is blameless, NOR not guilty. Its history and factual, is a sad one.
One cannot one day be on the side using WMD's in 1980-88, then NOT ....

I fear, the USA more than most right now.

If one owned say land in the Somme in 1914 worth 2 million, in 1918, well it looked like mud, no buildings left and worth 10%.

I note, and being foremost a forecasting type of scientific analyst, NOT an economist .... well qualified but not ...

Ben Bernanke, and drip down economics claim that supply side works and Bernanke is famous for his 1929 views and delusional ones I might add about markets which ignored, IGNORED ... Germany invading Poland and the slide then, the Dunkirk slide, the Battle of Britain slide and even Pearl Harbor when markets closed for a week and came back 15% lower much like 9/11.

NOTHING .... beats a bloody war. I am not suggesting we go there, I pray we don't.

I note, China basically said get stuffed to USA again and in relation to Iran this time. Over the weekend India said get stuffed USA and imposed its own tariffs, not that that mean much. Russia at the same meeting with Xi head of China and the rest NO USA .... even Iran there ....

Where did the USA send its index UP ....

UP ? near all time highs. China has been forced to invent its own mobile NON USA based software .... Its stopping all Microsoft in Military and Govt uses with good cause ...


Maybe my picture is wrong, but it seems, well .... a time to be a bit more RISK adverse and my whole point on this thread, topic and others about cycles and an insane ability to strangely predict the future is LOOKING back and then going well .... its common sense to be more cautious.

A best time to do this is WHEN irrationally markets are going one way, and RISK is going the OTHER. Or value is going the other way.

Iran and what occurs will happen. I think, well potentially China will go get stuffed on USA ruling no more imported Iranian oil Mr China and we have this exponentially going into global stuff. Even without that, if USA is so arrogant and they are that, so self centered and one can see despite very bad announcement sand indications for USA and its tech side and equities via China and its actions, it defies even all logic and is UP. Likely it just wants to go up and up and up.

I am happy, as always to reduce risk and stand back into, well .... IDIOTS. Not suggesting USA on the main is that, love them, appreciate their role, but right now, its the sad fact that the lower 70% hold 4% of the wealth, and well 70% held by the top 1% and 40% of that the top 1%.

What the lower say 80% wants, needs or desires, like universal healthcare, decent costing, decent education and things we take for granted, they are labelled via the USA media as Socialist or communist when ... we enjoy them, as do 60 other nations yet are we socialist ? Communist ?

Strange world. MY distaste for USA leaders post WW2 and especially as the vast majority got screwed post 1980 Reaganomics and regressive tax and NO tax for the rich ... is ... profound but also tempered by the REAL role to stop idiots with WMD's and Biological weapons or nerve gas. You just don't stand still and support its use either directly or indirectly then ... use it .. as an excuse to bomb the hell out of another ... Libya or Iraq .... not sure about what side USA is on in Syria where used YET again ...

IRAN had them USED on its people, Biological and Gas .. NOT THEM USING them on others.

These weird projections of the USA accusing the victim OF the bloody crime ,,, is a classic of the Sociopath or psychopath ...  let alone Trumps mutterings , likely to end ... well in tears. All around tears and if Iran is not well prepared then I AM STUPID. I am .... I am sharing what most would take years to learn for free.

Risk off ... its all time highs for the USA, post GFC for us, eve if wrong, I will i am sure get another bite at adding to the pile.

Take care
Mark K.


----------



## Sdajii (17 June 2019)

Dark Knight 2.0 said:


> You should really read Kahuna's post #20 Sdajii, bout Bombs and Ships and Frogmen. One of the most interesting posts I've read here ever.
> 
> Mo - be nice




Care to summarise it and take out all the emotional stimming? I don't hate myself enough to read through it all, especially since in the past when I've bothered it has been 99% insanity waffle.


----------



## kahuna1 (17 June 2019)

Sdajii said:


> Care to summarise it and take out all the emotional stimming? I don't hate myself enough to read through it all, especially since in the past when I've bothered it has been 99% insanity waffle.




Un huh ... You mentioned your from India and work in a  call center.

I noticed something, a while ago ... In USA stuff which was obvious. If say i called an Indian a Pakistani, or say a Mexican a Canadian, totally different cultures, religions and so on. It is VERY clear out of Trump and the Bolton and Pompeo they are blissfully aware.... OR UNAWARE .... Iran is a separate faith. It is NOT an ARAB state and does NOT speak Arabic there other than around 5% of the people.

They are Persian majority.

Accused of some armchair warrior or whatever, Here is .... I suspect one of the top military analysts and with vast experience.

former Israeli Intelligence Boss Yakov Kedmi and his view ... is identical to my own.

So thanks for your views Saiiijijj ....

*Israeli Intel Boss Claims US Will Lose War With Iran*
**

Then again for some, anyone's view no matter how vastly experienced they are ... is an aside.

Similar points about SIZE of IRan, geography and so on.

I found another classic and WHY we went into Iran in 2002 ?
Look at this classic ... standing next to George W bush JUNIOR ... the guy with the WALRUS mustache is none other than John Bolton the man that time claiming WMD in Iraq, not Iran.

Goes into some depth, not completely accuracy but with pictures of the players speaking, lying ... and is amusing and well ... scary.
*Corporate News Pushes Iran War For Trump*



Meanwhile Our PM .... not a word other than the two pies he scoffed at once were not enough.

Enough on this topic, just fingers crossed, but sadly, history and same players .... Trump is the new boy all the rest of the gang ... still there ...

Are we at war YET ?


----------



## moXJO (17 June 2019)

Dark Knight 2.0 said:


> Mo - be nice



I just didn't want him to pique the interest of the authorities. They will gather data and invade your privacy for less


----------



## Dark Knight 2.0 (18 June 2019)

moXJO said:


> I just didn't want him to pique the interest of the authorities. They will gather data and invade your privacy for less




Bit of an ASF meet up, as we all get cavity searches in the AFP lock up 

Sdajii is the ringleader your Honour.


----------



## qldfrog (18 June 2019)

I took a big breath,switch off ignore, and read  Kahuna #20
Sadly same usual literary style..and i am quite subject to rants as well..
But 100% agree on the conclusion.it is a setup against Iran
So good on you Kahuna
An interlude:
Why do you guys not use the same scientific approach to GW and the way CO2 is blamed and the catastrophic consequence this focus has on the planet?
You could find some interesting facts
Over 
back to Iran
I believe that the key switch has been the way US is now a net oil exporter:.now, the US middle east policies are all changed with a far less careful approach..
i know t....that to Saddam...but even worse now
Sadly i doubt Australia is getting much oil from the US so we will pay dearly for any upheaval there


----------



## moXJO (18 June 2019)

Good post on Iran kahuna. Agree with a lot of it


----------



## qldfrog (18 June 2019)

US announces more troops for Middle East ABC NEWS


----------



## Dark Knight 2.0 (18 June 2019)

Incredible isn't it. Presidents act tough  to appear strong and boost their popularity to get re-elected. Next President declares "we're bringing the Troops home" to boost their popularity and get elected.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## qldfrog (18 June 2019)

I actually wish you are right ...
you want at least someone to say: bring them back


----------



## kahuna1 (18 June 2019)

Ooooh ...


invite to Saudi Cocktail party at consulate in the mail !! I am breathless For some reason.


Invite to USA cocktail party ... in Canberra where the lobbyist lawyer USA Ambassador runs Australia  ... NO tax for those USA corporations is now Ambassador/ President of Australia. What to wear ?   Convict garb ? OR as an African American despite being anglo ? Or is it Bernie for 2020 T shirt ?

They keep coming. The party invites.
Last one just arranging the deal with other parties to ensure mayhem does not break out.

Mum is the word till after G20 likely failing v China tariffs latter this month. USA allowing its corporate to pay NO tax overseas, in fact claim all deductions say at 30% corporate rate in Australia and then when the bugger off ,,, without paying anything, they don't even have to pay the 21% USA headline rate, there is a special rate for overseas generated profits. stolen from overseas ...  now ... 12% MINUS overseas paid tax or deductions.

Is that a subsidy ? Or WHAT !!!

Cant take state sponsored tax theft to the WTO ... world trade org ... it is such an advantage not to pay 20% tax or 30% tax it makes the whole trade debate a joke. USA wins ... heads, tails and any way one wishes to look at it.

Wow ...

USA of course markets went up overnight despite INDIA going get stuffed USA,
Ignored Russia and Iran agreement,
Ignored China and Iran agreement on trade

Not sure they will ignore the defense mutual agreement likely signed post G20 ?

Whoops did I say that ? Does that mean I cant come to the party next month. China protects Iran, ensures NON nuclear proliferation via Iran, it will hardly need it with a Chinese new port in the Arabian sea. Win win win for actually  the world.

Win for Iranian people .... Persians Not bloody Arabs.
Win for China and its Oil needs.
Win for sanity.

So so so sorry Mr USA Ambassador for my convict attire.

I just cant keep a secret.
This G20 ... is going to be a ripper.

Meanwhile China has NO option but to drop Microsoft ... from operating systems ... android is being banned so China must use its own ... and Huawei with 81,000 R+D staff and its just one of the phone makers there .... has more R+D staff than Apple and google Combined.

I have never seen such a stupid, arrogant policy on so many levels ... not just war ... industrial military side ,,,, but a DELIBERATE total and complete assured destruction of WEALTH and markets.

USA and its well ... policies, ensures China MUST develop and be self sufficient in all aspects of tech. Let me see ... hmm $300- phone or $1,500 one ? Doing the same thing. China has 90% plus of Africa by the way ...

Meanwhile USA shares, and equities rise, as their non payment of tax to anyone anywhere .... of course supports valuations, but, when you send a pile of dog poo to a restaurant customer and DEMAND they eat it, are they likely to pay ? Or come back ?

Fascinating unprecedented times on all levels.
Iran even without China ... is NOT Iraq.
It can and sadly will ... again ... if needed ... do what it must and has no choice to do.

Must run party party party ...

Cant breathe ... oh and the Turks who taped recording of the actual the death of the Kosggi Washington Post newspaper reporter inside the Embassy of Saudi Arabia inside Turkey, which as a friend of the USA at the time, in fact crucial one for Gulf War 2, invasion of Iraq number two, NOW no longer USA friend and sanctions for them for their actions.

Washington Post now of course, "Enemy of the state", accused of treason by Trump. Funny, that sounds like "Jewish people enemy of the State from 1933".

My dance card is full !! So many parties.
I suspect hamburgers at one event .... scabs, and bogans that they are.
Do love Chinese food next month, cant wait.
A good kebab at the new Turkish event ....

the other ... well do I wear a scuba set to get air ?

BLiss


----------



## Sdajii (18 June 2019)

qldfrog said:


> I took a big breath,switch off ignore, and read  Kahuna #20
> Sadly same usual literary style..and i am quite subject to rants as well..
> But 100% agree on the conclusion.it is a setup against Iran
> So good on you Kahuna
> ...




So basically those giant walls of emotional tantrum style text amount to 'I believe Iran is being framed'?

Well, yeah, that looks most likely, I agree, I think most people with any brain raised an eyebrow from the start and at least had some scepticism. Shame kahuna can't cut out the emotional crap waffle.


----------



## kahuna1 (18 June 2019)

Sdajii said:


> Shame kahuna can't cut out the emotional crap waffle.




Back from the call centre ? You are really, an interesting fellow. hello this is Simon from Microsoft ?

what a waste of air your trolls are.


I write .... and Reuters ... just out ...
Like a machine gun ...

USA ...

As I type …. USA is sending more troops 1000 …. to gulf. Well …



https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-middle-east-cites-iran-threats-idUSKCN1TI0SP

Iran has standing army of 500,000 and USA could not, ever hope given the terrain pray for even any meaningful outcome. 4 times the size of Iraq. Iraq is flat ... Iran is one of the most mountainous regoins on the planet.

Then IRan .... VZia Reuters ...

_Iran will not wage war against any nation, Iran’s President Hassan Rouhani said on Tuesday in a speech broadcast live on state TV. _

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-any-nation-iranian-president-idUSKCN1TJ0IV

And without a beat being missed …. China …

_The Chinese government’s top diplomat warned on Tuesday that the world should not open a “Pandora’s Box” in the Middle East, as he denounced U.S. pressure on Iran and called on it not to drop out of a landmark nuclear deal. _

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-box-in-middle-east-china-warns-idUSKCN1TJ0B8

Do you think ... my mythical invitations to various Embassies and what sadly is about to occur is even close  to the mayhem about to potentially if not assuredly via either China joining India going get stuffed to USA on tariffs ?

Time will only tell ... as with the rest. USA trade actions even now forcing China to develop and use non USA Microsoft and develop its own version of Android mobile operating systems let alone any chip they already don't produce.

I have decided to blacken my face and go as a cotton farmer from the USA from 1500 till well even 2018 to the USA embassy party.

Take care
Mark ...

PS even without a shot fired, I have never ever seen such a disturbing actually guaranteed total destruction of capital and longer term value for USA based interests, not just tech, but I sadly suspect every industry from cars, to planes to EVERYTHING. Nothing like stupidity on display.

I would report Sadijiii ... but this site... well a bit pointless to bother. Sorry Joe ... it has to be said.  Back in a month of so when the dust settles on this. Will leave it to Sadijo to dazzle us.


----------



## kahuna1 (19 June 2019)

Oh and the real pictures //// NOT grainy black and white out of focus

Not even close to real capacity ...

Boat tender buffer they were pulling over the side and KICKED ... Not a limpet mine is the RED ROUND thing ... on deck.

Not a limpet.
The boxes ... u can read the writing on them and I might add two people were standing on said boxes ... when aside the tanker, and the ROPES around the front one is a hint at their contents, which is NOT a thing to do with bombs. let alone anything so stupid as to suggest someone would throw a bomb on deck and kick it.

IT was as suggested the Buffer/ fender to protect small boat vs large one.

Germany actually mocked USA.

French used a verb from I think their intel head, used describing USA claims, that even I blinked at and it was the verb about being well set up ... but so colorful as being violated from behind.

Amusing. scary and absurd.

Facts, even evidence and have no part of USA or the three clowns in this. In fact that eventually 9/11 terror guys caught and Isama and all his stuff which is the Opposite Islam and one that does not likle ... Iran .... the minority ... still overnight despite knowing they had NO involvement ever with Afghan Taliban or ISIS or Alquade and they are funded by UAE and Saudi .... still they repeated it.

I hope sanity prevails. If I suggested the KKK was accepting peole of colour it might be more factual.

Sad ...


----------



## kahuna1 (22 June 2019)

I sent a snapping turtle to the Saudi Embassy cocktail party.

It can hold its breath for 24 hours.
It can resist a lot of effort to attack it.
It is deadly close up, snapping turtles ... are great.

It emerged ... "Burt" ... my new pet snapping Turtle after 3 hours from the Saudi cocktail party.
It seemed sheepish and somewhat content and certainly well fed.
I note, this morning, its ejecting digested fingers with gold rings ... it obviously snapped off when threatened and they all smell of too much perfume.

I note, Iran was warned ... it was portrayed as a backward sheep or goat herding terrorist.
I note it was portrayed as some incompetent military power.
I note it was claimed it is supporting terrorists ....
I do NOTE that the nation Fighting ISIS and ALquada and Taliban* is one called IRAN ...*

Whilst Burt my new pet snapping Turtle appears and is quite harmless if you don't threaten him, I note with dismay, and in fact shame, some idiot seems to have donated at least 3 rings, ONE finger lost was not enough.

USA loosing a single toy ... a most advanced spy plane .... 242 USD million .... each ...

USA supposedly pausing .... being the bigger person after provoking and trying to say kill my new pet Turtle ... Burt .... is identical to 1991 ... 1987 .... 2003  and word for word .... USA actions.

How absurd to accuse the nation fighting ISIS ... Iran ... of supporting them.

Whilst Iran is not a Turtle .... its far far more dangerous and whilst I am sure USA and if stupid enough allies will prevail, ...

USA will and does not ever forgive.  Loosing a fingernail .... via their most advanced spy plane ...  or after sponsoring the wholesale loss of life say in Iraq of 500,000 post 2003, Iran Iraq war total cost 1 million  and then add another 500,000- ... 1.5 million

If you were a proverbial snapping turtle and able to protect your people and THEIR welfare .... their life and as a minority 10% of one religion, openly persecuted by others of your faith, attacked by foreigners or their puppets.

Its not over. USA will not stop at loosing one finger, nor two.

Loosing a frigate in 1988 after goading Iran .... a USA frigate was lost, seems to be forgotten, not I might add by the person with no fingers back then. Iran, was on its knees when USA sponsored Iraq to invade in 1980 .... even worse when goaded in 1987 by USA ... and well Iran had lost in a brutal USA led and sponsored WMD gass filled toxic agent filled war .... a lot of its capabilities and people. Still, poor old USA ... well of course they retaliated as only they can ... whoops ... did we just shoot down a civilian airliner ?

Whoops did we just ink a few of your boats.

Whilst a mine .... does NOT move ... its anchored to the seabed ... the naval mine, the fact that a USA warship clearly inside territorial waters of another nation in 1988 ... ran over a MINE they had to protect themselves ? Of course lost in the mix.

Amusing, sad and its revenge for the taking of embassy staff ? Or is it oil ? Or is it China ? Or India ? Iran's number one and two trading partners for oil. USA says Yellow people ... and brown people ... put your hands on your head ?  We impose embargoes on what YOU do ... who you trade with and then impose tariffs on you ... and threaten all ... of you deal with anyone ... we will do more.

Nope ... not even act one scene one ... USA will feed all of its armed forces  ..IRAN is not IRAQ ..

Playbook say from 1987 mine accusations against Iran .... then a stupid USA warship in 1988 did  hit a Naval mine.. inside IRAN territorial waters ... . they really as that incompetent ...

I await ... China at the G20 ... being told and lectured about being yellow, whilst told who and whom they can trade with ... whilst we hold your largest tech companies daughter hostage and dictate all USA companies cannot deal with you ....

PS India told the same ...
Meanwhile ... I do feel for the brave people who defend nations and without aggression. I am so so saddened for what is likely about to occur.

Take care

PS with more Admirals and Generals in the USA even when the size in WW2 was 14 times more  serving  .... Burt ... well needs a diet .... he is going to be filled with soon donated class rings from West point.


----------



## kahuna1 (22 June 2019)

Iran, whilst Mullahs seem ... well ... not nice. Each religion has its own beliefs. Its words at times about USA and Israel, the latter, contains 2 of the 4 top Islamic worship sites. Let alone holy christian ones.

In 1981, Israel, once friendly with Iran bombed their sole nuclear facility then.

In the 1980-88 Iraq led invasion of Iran .... Iraq and Saddam sponsored and supported by the USA .... a Conservative MID range estimate is 1 million died in that war. Iran, was the innocent party.

Iran eventually despite Iraq having a much better military started winning. Iraq .... used 300 times ... WMD's not just poison gas .... nerve agents.

100,000 of the dead Iranians, most civilians via nerve agents out of the 500,000 they lost.

Not some fantasy, or pet theory ... sad fact.
Iran went to UN and complained, they verified both the USE .... and scale.

Here is the Low end estimate via Wikipedia ...
_*current estimates are more than 100,000,
Iran asked the UN to engage in preventing Iraq from using chemical weapon agents, but there were no strong actions by the UN or other international organizations. UN specialist teams were dispatched to Iran at the request of the Iranian Government, in March 1984, April 1985, February–March 1986, April 1987, and in March, July and August 1988.*_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraqi_chemical_attacks_against_Iran#Casualties

Iran, and dialogue was .... it was some third rate power. Outside the 8 nuclear superpowers, there is no more capable nation to defend itself.

If a single facility were to be bombed ... by the USA or likely say 5 .... the response whilst not threatening USA directly, Iran, already a victim of WMD's ... can and clearly just demonstrated that it can shoot down a top shelf drone, I sadly suspect .... all hell will break loose.

One only has to look at say Iraq in 2003 and when Saddan was actually letting WMD inspectors, even USA teams ....  on the ground, denying he had any ... USA did not believe it. It invaded on the pretense it had WMD.s and well a million dead latter in Iran .... another 500k regional via Syria and Libya and 1 million both sides 1980-88 ... what would you do ?

Iran is not Iraq.

Whilst Trump ... thankfully pulled back, claiming 150 lives ... as the reason, when your up around 2 million dead ... so far, its a sick joke.

I note, not a  word about this even from well ,,, nutty left wing and history of the USA and shameful history is forgotten !!


I cant wait for tonight's USA embassy party ....


----------



## kahuna1 (23 June 2019)

OOhhh

what a party ... At the USA embassy. I wore Convict garb and the irony was lost. On them totally .... all with Trump boxers.

Bert ... my new pet Snapping Turtle is not well. His party, the previous night has yielded 17 gold rings most with precious stones, but he is constipated on hopefully the last one. Sadly, an international incident possibly could arise, if the truth ever got out. That embassy, will however resemble a Yakuza Japanese group  missing fingers and all ... this time not for saying sorry .... but stupidity.



Anyhow, arrived with another escort to the party, this time ex spook  Franciois from EU nation and his wife Dominique and their full diplomatic immunity. They missed the cavity search by a ham fist marine on the way in, no proctology exam needed for many years,  and thankfully were the only reason I got out.

Sadly it seems not content with one diplomatic incident ... I have created 2.
Inspired by my convict garb, they thought I was showing correct subservience to my masters, this is the new hairstyle for the Chinese required at the G 20.

I was fascinated to learn Trump would not meet ... Kim Ill Jung of Korea till he had a hairstyle worse than the Donald.

That wearing a pigtail, is so deeply offensive, well ... again lost in the party. 

The rest of what occurred at the Televangelist party ... after Bert passes .... all his gifts up ...


----------



## kahuna1 (23 June 2019)

Will Chinese grow pigtails in 7 days ? For the G20

I love this clip .... Cocked and loaded ....



Limited ... well Iran if they say hit 5 sites, sadly, Iran will respond via 15 ... and with 2000 odd missiles, not counting anti air ...

Bumble into a war ....

How many nations is the USA bombing ? Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Syria, Libya ... Yemen and soon to be Iran ? which is 20 times more able to defend itself.

I gave the link above. Think what you will ...

Will share some other views and again, take what you wish from them.
Bert still has not passed the blockage.


----------



## kahuna1 (23 June 2019)

Note the size of Iran. *More so the size of Iran .... to say Iraq ... *

Fascinating 1980-88 history of the Tanker war ...
US naval institute ...
Iran ... well until 1984 I think sank NONE and then ....l identified targets as best it could. Iraq, even hit and sunk ? A US warship ..

As mentioned .... Iran used mines and a US ship hit one .... USA responded sinking 6 or so Iranian ships.

Anyhow ...

https://www.usni.org/magazines/proceedings/1988/may/tanker-war

BErt is so cute ... still sick ...


----------



## kahuna1 (23 June 2019)

such a cute pet !!


----------



## kahuna1 (23 June 2019)

Must run …

Just got the diplomatic passports for the G20, Bert … looks so cute.

Meeting over the next week in Japan.


Iran's 2.6 million BPD out, up goes oil. Limited fight and even better. Saudi desperate and need oil above $70. USA and its shale oil and expanded production needs $70- as well and here at $50 ish they merely break even. As in 1980-88 Kuwait, UAE and Sadis funing it all. 9/11 same … not Iran …. back to Isreal wars …. same funding. Now USA allies ?

This time ignore a genocide in Yemen ? is genocide worse than WMD .? 

Likely, and with regret, a limited strike against Iran, its knows no support for its persecuted minority religion. Are they the JEWS of the Muslim world ? Certainly not Arabs.

China just lost a massive trading partner via Iran. It lost energy independence and now its dictated by the USA ? India the same.

Oh and All Chinese products no longer work as Google and Android removed along with 5G stuff.

China to even pretend to bow, now also needs to convert all its laws, all its rules even style of government to USA.


Well, one shot, a surgical strike and we are at $150- oil, Iran will hit 3 times harder back, China cant really afford to be dictated to this way, NOR I might add any nation. Paying no tax overseas and economic terrorist, then extortion and destruction I thought led to most wars ?

It matters not what occurs from here. When you have been already extorted and threatened with destruction or impairment, economically, China has no choice nor does India to drop USA based tech companies and all products, from planes to all the rest.

That is destroyed, despite the USA equity markets for now, all time highs, running on a tax rate 23% of EU for corporate, 7% for USA .... paid ... that is ...  and stealing any tax owed to EU when they sell there adding to the rise. EU , well … it will wake up. Oh and who can forget the 1 trillion in stock bought back as repatriated stolen tax money was allowed back into the USA minus any tax. 

China and India ignore USA and protect their interests whilst ensuring Iran behaves. Chances of Iran becoming Communist are ... well ... ZERO. Unlikely as China does not wish to confront emperor Trump and well ... without a protector ... its a loose loose for China either way. Win win win for Oligarchy USA arms makers, oil and gas .... wow the Koch brothers are so nice ...  



Going to be fun.






Its going to be pleasant. 

Japan and Bert I suspect has developed a taste. If only he can meet with Trump !!


----------



## Dark Knight 2.0 (25 June 2019)

UIS. launched Cyber attacks on Iran's Revolutionary Guard.
Now more sanctions.


----------



## kahuna1 (25 June 2019)

*Trump over the past few years touted his "America First energy policy" with an effort to boost LNG exports. A clean energy revolution is taking place across the US, which is seeking buyers for its surplus energy.

If the US succeeds in driving Iranian oil exports to zero, or the energy transmission networks in the Middle East suffer a blow from a possible war between the US and Iran, China may have to reduce its dependence on energy exports from the Middle East, especially Iran, and reconsider buying US energy products. That is perhaps exactly what the US wants to see. 

Even if China's energy imports from Iran are cut off, China will be very cautious about turning to US sources. The ongoing trade war has made it increasingly urgent for China to cut the links between its energy sector and those in the US. China must reduce its dependence on US energy to safeguard its energy security, which is always a matter of national security.*
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1155418.shtml

Chinese party paper TODAY ..... after my view and opinion ...
Yemen ...
Same people .... USA and UK supported and Australia as WELL >...

_*More than 22 million people out of a total population of 28 million are in need of humanitarian aid and protection. Eighteen million people lack reliable access to food; 8.4 million people “do not know how they will obtain their next meal.”*_
https://theconversation.com/us-complicity-i...trations-106896

*Killing Civilians for the Crime of Simply Being Yemeni*
_The U.S.-Saudi coalition warplanes deliberately target civilian infrastructure. They arbitrarily attack homes, farms, factories, schools, buses, gas stations, government buildings, water treatment facilities, and anything else imaginable._

https://www.mintpressnews.com/yemen-genocide/243247/

There is a complete blockade ... all sea and AIR ... blocked and Saudi call them Persians, just like Iran ...
No food ? You die.

Same backers USA UK .... Saudi ,, Kuwait .... UAE ,,,, as used chemical agents v Iran in 1980-88

Obama also has a list of very nasty things he did ... but Trump, wow he is worse.

Stand proud ... extermination ...

This G20 is going to be ,,,, fascinating.

The Chinese link is to the party paper ... nothing out of it is to be ignored and the cyber attack on Iran ... v my observation China has no choice but to drop Microsoft, Google, Andriod and Boeing and well a long list of things ... India shares this view.

EU is looking, somewhat silent, not on Yemen .... EU is being ignored totally by the USA ... totally.

Meanwhile, USA stocks march towards that 3,000 in the S+P .... driven by no tax or 10% lower tax, tax theft from overseas ... and whilst increased defence spending, the people .... inside USA ... the lower 70% would do better and live longer in even Mexico.

Of course this can go on for some time, but China, in its own self interest has to act. Maybe even on Iran oil .... India really will not be dictated to by another colonial power ... some upstart. Turkey, well ,,,, its being pushed towards Russia and its being blackmailed by the USA as is anyone who says or annoys them.

THat another attempted genocide is going on, and make no mistake the Iraq led invasion of Iran in  1980, given UK chemicals for those lovely Nerve agents and then when Iran went time and time again to the UN .... USA and UK blocked any action.

A mere 100,000 of the 500,000 killed on the Iran side, possibly double that. Iraq, a puppet ... lost similar numbers.

Yemen ? Nice place .... no food, no water, all access blocked and Mike Pompeo claims Iran is supporting them ? With weapons ? Have they invented teleport like in Star trek ? Any human supporting a persecuted group is evil ?


I again stress Iran is not a saint, but say the Kurds persecuted by Saddan helped calm things down, then discarded by the USA led forces. Then they resisted ISIL and ISIS ... hmm ...

Its called projection .... when a deranged person kills someone and chops them up .... and blames another.

Time for new friends Australia, our stinking Mr PM and time to get a set of them,"balls", and send a surface mail letter verses a call, going you have 14 days to vacate our nation and ANZUS is OVER.


Someone else posted this ....
 \\\\

*"America has no permanent friends or enemies, only interests" ― Henry Kissinger 

"We have no eternal allies, and we have no perpetual enemies. Our interests are eternal and perpetual, and those interests it is our duty to follow."
- Henry John Temple Palmerston*, _Remarks in the House of Commons, March 1, 1848
_


----------



## kahuna1 (25 June 2019)

I am in disbelief.

My opinion, is as always irrelevant.
I wish you to view the President of the USA admitting he is fully aware of Yemen and the Genocide there.

Him speaking, clearly I think acknowledging Saudi will be dropped if ever its a choice of Israel or Saudi ... and well its for $400- billion arm sales which he describes as ?



I know, my values, as a human and expectations are not shared by many. Only the whole EU and 400 million people, but only one person, President, and group of Oligarchy Industrial War one matters. Oh and Oil and gas interests .... suits them for a higher price. What is a skull cave in Yemen anyhow !! Wish we could send them to Cambodia during Pol Pots regime for re=education and plastic bag treatment. 

Over the years, with a deep love of Americans and a deep dislike of its now leaders and their treatment of the USA people, the ones outside the top 1% but the lower 70% who are worse off than 1970. live shorter lives than even Sudanese, this, well ... takes the cake.

Any rational non religious view on this, other perspective appreciated. When speaking to someone who had visited some extermination camps in Germany and told one could still 75 years latter smell the human fat in the ovens where they burnt the bodies, my perspective, is somewhat clouded when a genocide, a well documented one, with full knowledge of the USA and its president is now accepted ?

I might add, Iran and its enduring 350 WMD attacks in the 1980-88 period, Nerve agents, and gas and so on, a mere 100,000- of the 500,000 Iran lost, again, we are not far removed from the tree's.

Governments are never perfect, at times appearing to be cruel and with limited resources its at times accepting this, and moving on. Sadly. for the vast majority of USA people, what once was great and make no mistake they are good people, their needs, wishes and desires resembles the hopes and aspirations of people under Pol Pot or Idi Amin. Healthcare and life expectancy for 200 million plus instead of rising 15 years post 1970 is lower, lower than then.

As to foreign policy I am agog, and any non religious view of this, which is associated with economics and likely impacts and only course of action for 27 EU nations and Japan and many others, yep China and India and basically the rest of the World minus USA.

That USA stood by under Regan as WMD.s were used and they supported as did the UK ... in 1980-88 is sadly nothing new in the last 100 years. Suggesting that in 1940, the fate of the Jewish people was not known, is painful to remember, but until late 1941 and Anne Franks father was desperate to go to the USA and did get a visa, only to be cancelled, is the extreme isolationist and barely covered racial ideals of USA in the 1930's .

I am lost on this one, other than economically China has little choice but to protect its own interests as does Iran when you know if allowed, 8 or so nations will exterminate you, and no one will lift a finger, even at the UN.

Meanwhile rah rah rah ... stocks at all time highs, tax paid at all time lows, in fact 25% of 1990 tax for corporate in the USA. Meanwhile, loosing 15 years of life for 200 million people, 3 billion years or 40 million total lives of 75 years, and its falling in the USA. Of course the top 30% are at world high life expectations. Meanwhile China went from 41 years life expectancy to 76 years. Oh and 650 million peasants have very decent middle class lives with more wealth than  the bottom 80% of USA times 5 !!

I will add another thing possibly tomorrow. Reluctant to say more as you will see.
I am lost on where many things are other than to say, Google and Microsoft and many others are not having any future in China, India and likely the whole Eu after recent acts of the last few weeks. One cannot ... remove operating systems and barr things and even block deliveries. It renders any technology a mere pile of plastic and wires and if its a plane, like those ones that had the computer glitch, you crash..

Risk will do what it will ... I take the exit as always when things are NOT crashing but happy to do so now, even if possibly missing the last extinction burst of 5% on the USA possibly to 3,150 so 8%. All time highs .... music for the exit and well given the backdrop, thankful of the strength.

Take care
Mark K


----------



## kahuna1 (26 June 2019)

On... well .. history of wars and how USA became involved,

its fascinating and disturbing to say FDR was fighting a hostile USA population pre 1941, knowing USA when Japan was finished and Germany took over Britain, well .... USA was next.

On Iran ... just one, of a lot of incidents, one where a USA warship in 1988 ran over a mine ... and then 6 ships sunk, Iranian ones, the inquiry into the downing of a civilian airliner and 290 or so innocents shot down, I was in the USA at the time. 

This U tube covers it adequately, the eventual inquiry and what the public was told as to why, what me, a person living there, was told, were the total opposite of reality. 

The ship that fired the missile, WAS not in international waters but far inside Iranian waters. 
It was NOT descending towards the ship, it was Rising and not even directly towards the ship.
The transponder that commercial civilian airliners use to identify each other, was squawking on the commercial band-wave, we are civilian flight so and so just as any other commercial plane did.

Anyhow ... it is say identical to what got USA into Vietnam, a faked attack, and even WW2, FDR was opposed by the public with his views and did support the UK and sailed ships with convoys to the UK with shoot to kill and did so .... not to provoke ... but Hitler ordered Uboats to NOT sink USA ships of course till 1942 when USA declared war on Japan and Germany by default had no choice and they both were at war.

Overnight, name-calling and not a bloody thing will matter, as always, truth, who did what or said what.
Whilst Trump supposedly pulled back, when you have 7 or more Arab states which really want to exterminate you, ... in this take your pick Israel or Iran ... and both have big targets on their backs, both of these govts have right wing parties running them, which, well given the threats and existence both in some way share, its .... going to be what it will be.

Fascinating, that ... a nation where the leader of the religion is also head of the goverment, not a criticism, but that is their choice and so too this mix for 2 billion people and I suppose 30 nations.
Did the USA just label, the head of the church .... in Iran ... a terrorist ? Astounding. Even ignoring the hot air, doing so to say the Pope for Catholics or head of Greek Church, ....

A 5000 year old civilization, Iran, the first we ... APES ... at present, humans for very few it seems are marked for extinction. Have been for some time. One of the next oldest China and birth of a lot of things and inventions over the eons, well, unless they comply, and whilst the current regime is not my favorite in all of these nations, USA , UAE , Iran and China  ... it is  not my right other than expressing an opinion about what the hell they do. If their people are happy, not being butchered on the streets, if they and their beliefs are we wear a fruit-bowl on their head, so what ? Telling the Chinese they need to basically and immediately adopt USA style rules and accept a new colonial ruler who is not the rational loving or even sane type, one who just admitted to supporting a genocide of people in Yemen is what the hell it is.

What did Yemen do to cause USA to run support, air cover, marine blockade and so on ?  Did they ask for bombing and whilst Saudi doing most of it, with backing from  other Arabs, I actually laughed seeing Iranian comments overnight. One asking are you mentally retarded ?  why not bomb Mecca ? It would show about as much respect. The  again, invading during Ramadan holy month, the third most holy site of Islam did and has occurred, last year and this one. I doubt any of the faith failed to notice this. Of course, what views and religious based ones already very poor and this, well ... sacrilege just more of the same. 

Out of context and whilst not a fan of their regime, past and history sadly tells the outcome.
G20 cocktail party now my pet Bert is on a diet and being starved for the event, will be hilarious.

The clip ..


----------



## kahuna1 (26 June 2019)

I was going to post a China link.

I note it, and several others very strong against the USA have disappeared from the party English web site pre G20. Unknown as to why.

Replacement is a high brow, but just as insulting view of USA v rest of the world. From one doctrine to the Woodrow Wilson 14 points to the FDR 4 points. The latter saved the depression, the former, led to WW1 leading to WW2. The other doctrine which declared USA could do what it wanted and South and Central America were its, well, still in some ways in force, in others, most give the USA lip service post 1980.

G20 and China can go a lot of ways, one being Iran and its oil still flows, China plays good puppet and some sham treaty whilst they as always persue their own nations interests.

That these hard line articles that only appear with party approval are gone, I was disturbed as they echoed my own shared views almost word for word.

That even Donald could understand them, verses the veiled and tongue in cheek ones that replace them which are, for any student of history even more insulting as to Colonial treatment of sub human species is amusing and one likely lost on Trump. FDR for example and his views somewhat left saved the world, Trump is far right and Wilsons actions post WW1 were a disaster especially the repatriations demanded of Germany of 250 billion Marks in 1918 which was a quadrillion in today's dollars.

I note, with dismay, and a new record in stupidity, Trump in the White house imposed sanctions on a dead person. The religious leader Ayatollah Khomeini died in 1989. HE in states where religion is intermingled with goverment was first and foremost the religious leader.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruhollah_Khomeini

So also doing the same to the current religious leader and restricting his assets and movements, well ... it is what it is.

Again on twitter ... he makes more allegations which, factually in this case are not true.

To end this, and it will either blow over, or as Trump threatened again to obliterate them, one way or the other.

What is in shreds is Global trade.
Global trust in trade and this is not Iran but all nations.
Any deal, even supervised to restrict Arms, will be ignored even with inspectors on the ground.
Any military alliance, or trade alliance, or friendship will be torn up. Canada or Mexico or 27EU nations and Japan and on and on it goes.

My assessment of impacts, likely sooner rather than latter, on trade and geo political issues is start and scary.

If one said to me, world leaders, would be threatening invasion or obliteration via twitter 5 years ago, I would have called the person insane. Yet we have a call to overthrow Venezuela and North Korea will be eradicated and so too Iran. One calls the other a name and the other, calls the person a retard overnight.

World leaders. One nuclear power to a lessor nuclear power in one case, the other, well, A snapping alligator turtle without nuclear, no hope of getting it, till some idiot tore up the deal, but a nation and an ancient one, insulted, threatened and expected to negotiate ?

I note, the 16th ? Allegation of sexual stuff, not even headlines some USA networks, the woman, alleges Trump raped her and describes something in graphic and alarming detail. Trump, responds, she is not my type and he did not do it. End of reporting on the topic. Amazing, the consensual Monicia incident, whilst a vast disparity of power, was in fact consensual  and still to this day, he brings it up. All of the 16, even ones now able to reveal being paid off, with bank records, I am amazed how things change. Then again how similar they are to times in other nations under various regimes.

Take  care
Mark K


----------



## kahuna1 (1 July 2019)

I am at a loss for words.

Yemen, 300,000 likely die this year.
Systematic genocide in place and fully supported.


I pray for our brave soldiers who well ... follow orders. Gallipoli was fun being landed on a cliff face instead of gently sloping rise ... they fought with dignity and distinction, so too many places ,,,, Rats of Tobruk ... Kokoda and 70 other places

Lest we forget ...
Our leaders, to be blunt ... following as always .... our darkest death march and Burma railway line whilst being starved was ... inhumane.... and close to an extermination camp

Yemen compares. Even Obama stopped selling weapons briefly to Saudi Arabia

Not Trump .///

Genocide .... its just business ...... nothing personal.
300,000 this year .... 1 million next.

Even Trumps senate tried stopping Arm  sales ... he Vetoed the senate. I kid you not.


Trumps motto ... now the idiot is running the show ....

Genocide .... its just business ...... nothing personal.

*Genocide .... its just business ...... nothing personal.*


----------



## kahuna1 (2 July 2019)

Hi,

I note the drums beat louder.
On the enrichment, since USA dropped the deal, Iran even if it wanted to cannot export the excess enriched Uranium at 5% ... that is what it did in the past, but the USA has told everyone it will sanction any nation dealing with Iran.

Nothing like creating a situation.
I note, Say for Saddam in Iraq a Sunni Muslin and about 25% there,  the military and all army positions were his Sunni brand and the top end his sons, brothers and so on.

He did comply with inspections pre 2003 invasion, even USA only ones, only for the USA still to claim WMD's were there and invade.

I note Libya with the highest life expectancy and education and welfare in the whole of Africa, again Sunni , NOT shia .... was of course a bad apple, attacks in the region and training and support over many years, In the end however .... 2003 Libya handed over a near completed nuclear weapon.

In 2011 ,. some fighting broke out ... against Gadaffi led govt, NATO and USA bombed him to dust aand he died with a bayonett up his rear.

Saddam, not a nice person either, but ... well playing the rules, well we know what he ended up as.

Any action by Iran will be the wrong one I suspect. At least according to the USA and UK.

They cannot have failed to see the value of even letting in inspectors and being a good non terrorist supporting regime.

I note North Korea with the bomb .... the chances of giving it up, to a group that will welsh on any deal is slim if not absurd.

I note with dismay .... Trump .... AGAIN ... claimed USA would be at war with North Korea.
Is he stupid ? Or just deflecting the latest rape allegation ??

China must have had a cow ..... AMNESIA or stupidity .... extreme overconfidence and looking at all others as sub human stupid people.

Well ... China is actually ahead in military tech in some key areas making USA carrier forces basically a target .... this to one side.

Korea ... Korean war, whilst nearly won, China was not happy and invaded, or supported the North and forced all the might of 20 odd nations back to square one. Even thinking about it, out loud ... would be insane. HE actually said it ... whilst China is not North Korea, having the USA conducting a military operation on its borders even the stupid can see is NEVER ever going to occur.

Yemen .... it has 7 Arab nations supporting the genocide ... All Sunni .... against Minority Hooti who are Shia Muslim ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Arabian-led_intervention_in_Yemen

and ... wait for it ... *Academi which is mercenaries .... USA ones called formerly Blackwater*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academi

I can count about 10 weapons Iran has that, well ... made me blink. They are masters at copying tech and this one ... from 2006 ... a 200 knot rocket torpedo ... which instead of having a say 20-30 knot advantage over a warship running to evade .... it has a 160 knot catch-up speed.

It is going to be a hoot .... sadly ... that's what they call it and its mounted I believe on various things ... not just fast attack boats but well other missiles which, well .... I suggest the Carrier force moves 2,000 km offshore. Unlikely they do get through, but .... 3,000 odd other modern torpedo and 30 subs ....

The sheer stupidity of Custer at little big horn, his arrogance and contempt, mixed with a dummy running the show who is indifferent to 300,000 Yemen people being slaughtered and likely a million next year is where USA policy is right now. So too .... UK and by silence ... Australia.

Enjoy ...

Some background .... on it ...
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...-knot-torpedo-something-navy-cant-match-56767

And pictures



Please Australia .... do not send our brave sailors and soldiers there. *Mr Potato head PM .... WAKE THE HELL UP !! *

This is just one of the 10 identified things Iran has got. It happens when you are ... used for 350 well documented VERIFIED BY THE UN .. nerve gas attacks and plead for help .... numerous times to the UN !! Ignored and blocked by UK and USA ....


----------



## kahuna1 (3 July 2019)

I have to laugh ...

Trump took Ticker Carlson, the right win Fox idiot to meet Kim .... He was in touching distance.

The following is how delusional USA is right now compared to well Obama who was not great but one can only be amazed at this clip.




UN ambassador was also an ex Fox news reporter ...

The world is an amazing place MAGA 2020 ....

Right at the end ... Nobel Peace Prize for Trump ... can 300,000 dead people in Yemen vote ?


----------



## kahuna1 (15 September 2019)

I note drone attacks in Saudi being *claimed by as done the Houthi from YEMEN*  ... are being blamed on another nation IRAN. USA evangelist ... secretary of state Pompeo .... just as bad as the now departed Bolton .... accused IRAN.

He and Pence are really nutty fringe evangelical types who talk about the rapture and end of things. Pence actually makes Trump appear sane, maybe thats why he is vice President .... over and above Trump needed support of these types in the USA in their Anti non Christians and anti gay anti abortion and anti non white policies.

War ... WAR WAR ... Trump gets his wish.
Heaven Help us.

Iran, spends less per GDP than even Australia on defense. Its defense is NOT to attack or invade other nations but has massive capabilities as I already covered.

Its history is shameful what the USA, UK and Australia who blindly backs them ... 350 chemical and nerve gas attacks ignored by the UN ... Verified I might add.

USA bottom line has managed to produce 5 million more barrels of oil a day via Tar sands and Fracking. Break even for this expensive non traditional oil is well over $50- a barrel. Hence why Libya was green-lighted ... then Venezuela and then Iran embargo ... sadly still a glut of oil.

Lets go to war !!

China needs a test bed for its 5th generation stuff and Iran is ingenious in copying it.

Sadly, with extreme regret ... if Iran is actually fired upon the reaction will be ... stunning. Not tit for tat, it will be using one of the maps I showed and then add every port, every oil field, every refinery in the region and every tanker in the gulf and Trump will have the distraction he wants and an oil price that will make his mates some profit.

World has gone mad, meanwhile our fathead PM will follow into the gates of hell.


----------



## kahuna1 (15 September 2019)

Mad ?

Houthis in Yemen, blockaded by aid and sea totally by the USA, being hunted on the ground ... by Saudi and death-toll the UN estimates via famine and outright death in 2019 .... 300,000-.

Australia was silent on this, only UK and USA supported it and 28 EU nations vocal in ther horror.

Now we are supporting this action directly !! AUSTRALIA.

On this recent oil attack ....
*"These attacks are our right, and we warn the Saudis that our targets will keep expanding," spokesman Yahya Saree said in a statement read out on the rebels' Al Masirah TV.


"We have the right to strike back in retaliation to the air strikes and the targeting of our civilians for the last five years."
*
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/09/drones-hit-saudi-aramco-facilities-fires-190914051900472.html
*
On Houthi TV in Yemen ...

Then we have mike Pompeo CLAIMING Iran was the nation that did it.

Not even a bird can enter Yemen since 2015.*
The attacks via 10 drones were not USA style ones which are flown 20,000 km and rain hell from above but commercial TOYS costing less than 1k each likely with a small explosive strapped to them operated on the outskirts of these Oil facilities in Saudi Arabia.

Pence the vice President is likely to claim Peal Harbor was attacked by the Chinese in 1941 and then Trump that it was Russia bombing the UK in the battle of Britain in 1939.

These people now in power in the USA and their lackeys UK and sadly Australia now ... are DELUSIONAL.
*
Why are we there ? 

Why are we supporting Saudi Arabia in its efforts and goal of total genocide of the Shia people in Yemen ? 
*
That Iran is mainly Shia Muslim faith and sympathies and supports opposition of such a genocide is only to be expected. As to material support, IT post 2015 does not occur. All ports most roads and certainly all air traffic is either totally blocked or searched.

Sadly the excuse Trump needed, he has yet another one all be it totally and easily seen as total rubbish. One nation after last week 100 innocent civilians were bombed and KILLED  in Yemen, reacts and admits it was them ... sending back presents to Saudi Arabia and we have totally delusional things coming out of the USA Secretary of States mouth as to who did it .... worse from Pence and Trump ... threatening Iran again ?

These are Pompeo's exact words .... Via twitter ... if one can believe his method.

*Tehran is behind nearly 100 attacks on Saudi Arabia while Rouhani and Zarif pretend to engage in diplomacy. Amid all the calls for de-escalation, Iran has now launched an unprecedented attack on the world’s energy supply. There is no evidence the attacks came from Yemen.
*
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/09/mbs-tells-trump-saudi-respond-attacks-190914192436368.html

_Yes that's why they, the Houthi in Yemen,  admitted it on their local TV ... *YOU DUMMY !! *_
*
Chief dummy TRUMP ...  is silent on twitter, so far,  which ... I suspect means nothing good. 






*


----------



## kahuna1 (17 September 2019)

Just a few adds to the above.

Yemen has actually conducted over 100 attacks via drones in the past inside Saudi Arabia.
Some drones shot down previously. clearly ... VERY Clearly ... they were made in a garage and domestically IN YEMEN.

Why ? Look closely and the wires are not even soldered, they are joined with cheap insulating wire.
I would also add, there have been previous attacks on Saudi Oil infrastructure.
Whilst its nice to pretend, Iran was involved which maybe it is, the reality is Saudi Arabia has stated clearly its intent is to exterminate all Houthi of the Shia Muslim faith in Yemen. All of them. Around 30 million are in dire straights and 10 million starving.

Only analogy in history is the 1943 Warsaw Ghetto uprising where 300,000 mainly Jewish people rose up against the Nazis. *That was 1% the size of what is going on*.

USA maintains a total air blockade on the nation. So too a sea blockade where everything is blocked. All bridges and roads into and out of the nation Yemen also cut off.

Other than the Saudis and their other Sunni Muslim nations who joined them and 15,000 USA mercenaries .... the only nations directly supporting the USA in this in any way are the UK ... and NOW Australia.

I do wonder, and the tape of the Saudi Journalist who was murdered in the Saudi Embassy in Turkey ... I have not listened as its too disturbing to hear a man going " your suffocating me" prior to that occurring and him being chopped up.

Yemen ... is ... 300,000 or so dead this year likely according to the United Nations which the USa just slashed its financial support for and no longer feels its accountable for any action by its military anywhere and pulled also out of various bodies meant to protect against soldiers getting out of hand.

Whilst perfect world, there would be no war, that sadly is a dream.

9/11 was an awful act of state sponsored or protected terrorism which killed 3,000 Americans.
In the Iran Iraq war, Iraq, with full support of the UK and USA did not a thing when Iran was the target of 350 chemical warfare and biological weapon attacks. this is on even Wikipedia and the killed and injured were well above Yemens total for even this year. UK even provided the chemicals used to make the agents.

Post 9/11 the Middle east has been torn asunder. Afghanistan, Libya, Iraq and Syria just to name a few. If the total deaths is under 3 million or 1000 times the 9/11 amount I would be astounded.

Since Yemen and its genocide seems to be missing from the debate as to WHY .... if Yemen were to trow a tantrum of similar size, would say 30 million seem to many ... or 300 million dead since that's 1,000 times the size.

This is just perspective and whilst not a fan of Iran and some of its policies, where is it allowed to stand up being the minority Muslim Shia faith and say here is some food and arms for self protection ?

I have no idea. too hard.

It is alarming and only can pray for a peaceful SANE resolution and we all live in peace.

Some of the claims by the USA that Iran was involved or launched cruise missiles are, well, absurd for the Cruise missile aspect. One sadly may learn WHAT a cruise missile does the hard way, if they decide to attack Iran. A cruise missile verses a soft non fortified target or building uses normally cluster munitions and they are baseball sized things around 5kg and the missile contains 40 or MORE of them.

The attack had 19 separate distinct HITs .... so suggesting even ONE was shot is sadly absurd.

My favorite claim by the USA in relation to Iran was when a USA warship shot down an Iranian airliner 1989 ?  with I think 289 people on board. The CLAIM by George Bush Senior, now dead, was the plane was approaching the warship, descending and on the ID it was squawking it was claimed it was a military one. Upon the investigation which occurred .... the plan was rising, going the opposite way to the direction of the USA warship and was clearly squawking via radio an Identification as an Airliner.

George Bush senior was asked about this about 10 years ago, did he regret it ? Or wish to apologize ? And he said NO to both.

Not sure the current USA regime is any better. Nor sadly Australia.

Last ... the drones, ones that can go 900 km ... cost a mere $15,000- ... most components are made in China. Scary world and now its been revealed the Achilles heel of the matter, sadly not going to improve.

Iran, USA mocked them and their capabilities and so on, only to have a drone costing 300 million which they believed invulnerable to be knocked out of the sky and the wreckage which due to gravity drops straight down the recovered and displayed. USA claimed of course the incident occurred in international airspace, which .... again ... shows the total BS going on.

Missile wise, Iran is scary and if attacked will retaliate I sadly suspect many times over.

On Markets, a JOKE.
Seriously .... NO drop in USA or global equities ?
Either I know not a thing about history or risk or the market is now without any humans running things.
When say 9/11 occurred the market dropped a lot.
This, if anything is potentially WORSE .... a delusional one term president facing likely prosecution if he looses in 2020 ....

Supporting the regime that, well makes some actions of WW2 look tame ?

Sadly, and not to be alarmist, Iran has had little choice but to be proactive in its own defense. As to say supporting the minority Houthi in Yemen of the same faith, all be it NOT with any material support since the USA closed all Sea and Air routes and Saudi's all land based support is gone ...

Strange world. Sadly so. Here the graves of those who fought gallantly in Gallipoli and so many other causes to stop this sort of thing, we are on the OTHER SIDE ....

Help I cant breathe either not sure iof its the stench of USA or the Saudi person with a plastic bag over my head.

Be wary of markets. Risk adverse is always the best option at all time highs let alone when they ignore ... IGNORE the destruction of 50% of the oil capacity of the worlds largest oil producer.

Possibly the strangest and most staged response I have ever seen in my life. Not suggesting panic .... but, gee ... all time highs as the foundations just had one leg removed let alone the other structural issues.

All so Trump could tear up a deal that was working with the nuclear issue for Iran.


----------



## moXJO (17 September 2019)

I'm sure we train troops in Saudi?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 September 2019)

Iran is Iraq. 

They are both hopeless states led by masturbatory mullahs/politicians and destined to be swallowed up excuse the phrase by their neighbours.

They are less than 6cm away from each other on my keyboard.

Long may they they rot. 

gg


----------



## kahuna1 (21 September 2019)

Whilst our fathead PM .... is at the white house ...

Be proud we support the USA in all this ...



I note the above persons post and lack of humanity ... hope he gets sent there !!

Geneva convention ? No wonder Iran is prepared.


----------



## kahuna1 (22 September 2019)

Some more background ....

Iran is a nation formed in atrocities of a war. Whilst its religion may be different and its beliefs as such, next time you read the media and Houthi Rebels in Yemen are mentioned they are Iran is claimed to be their sponsor. I would note 16 of 18 terrorists on 9/11 were Saudi. It was funded out of Saudi Arabia. Taliban and Al-quada are SUNNI Muslin and funded out of ? Saudi Arabia and other Sunni rich gulf states. NOTHING to do with Iran who is Shia and in fact does not speak Arabic are NOT Arabic and … their Muslim Faith is Shia , Not Sunni …. and in fact they speak Persian not Arabic and are PERSIANS.

Now not wishing to get bogged down in this, ISIS which is Sunni and similar if not identical to Taliban and Al-quada just killed 11 Shia .... NOT Sunni  muslin's in Iraq, did the media say follow it with Saudi or Kuwait or Bahrain funded or UAE funded terrorist group ?

Of course not. And sadly we are as Australians much like Hungary and its support for the Nazi's in WW2.

Some of the following are pathetic ... Planet America is old this piece and its now 2 years on, total blockade in Yemen and 300,000 to die this year as all sea and air blocked along with roads.

*The world of warfare changed on the 13th Sept 2019. *USA backs these monarchs who have backed every war and terrorist group for 40 years.

The change is that its now crystal clear that a $15,000 drone can destroy 15 billion worth of oil producing assets. Iran and its 10,000 or so missiles and pone cruise missile which clearly was NOT used ... holds about 100 bomblets which are say 6kg each and a single cruise missile holds a payload of 600-700 kg basically all the damage from last week via ONE bloody missile.To even suggest Iran launched the attack, with all the warships in the gulf, the USA air bases, the AWAC radar planes all missed it ?

Golly.

Did you know Mormons wear special underwear ?
Bolton who stood beside Bush as they invaded Iraq in 2003, the new National Security advisor was there, he is Mormon, spent a year in Apartheid central Orange  free state clearing Africans the langue and he .... well is some expert on security ? A lawyer ?  Robert Obrien with even quanter religious views than the evngalist Bolton or Pompeo or Vice President Pence.


Wow ...

anyhow ... some background ...

First not a  good Planet America thing on Yemen which misses the point ... as they TEND to on most things.



Happy birthday ? To Genocide ? Idiots.

Next is a lovely look at Turnip man, he wears no underpants, President Trump ..



Veto TWICE and proudly announce ARM SALES .... are more important.

*What changed Sept 13, 2019 is the fact that billions of sales of arms cannot and WILL NOT STOP a drone costing $15,000- *.

Welcome to the world you created. The weak, the target of genocides can now fight back.

This is without Iran not even lifting its finger and to suggest they sent cruise missiles past 15 warships 3 AWACS planes and 10 or so military bases is utter drivel. Let alone that one single cruise missile would do more damage than 10 drones did !!


----------



## moXJO (23 September 2019)

Iran tells as many lies. I wouldn't trust either sides stories.
With the original  nuke deal Iran poured cement into the original calandria’s tubes in the guise of making good on the deal. They didn't mention they had backup tubes though.


----------



## kahuna1 (24 September 2019)

moXJO said:


> I wouldn't trust either sides stories.





I think the monster in this case is clear ....




Not even a whoops .....

well done Bush Senior !!

290 in one go .... No apology ... 

Are we still upset the Russians seem to have shot down a plane ?


----------



## moXJO (24 September 2019)

Its funny the amount of wars by proxy that go on across the globe. A lot of it comes back to Russia/US conflicts and to a lesser degree China.


----------



## kahuna1 (24 September 2019)

Proxy ..

Allegations ,,, if it were say China who produces a lot of explosives fault that they are used ? And they are supporting terrorists, so be it. China makes a lot of the medications we take, I note the claim  of the USA of late about Opioid addiction is something to do with China is a similar blurring of the lines. That between the years 2000 and 2010 LEGAL prescriptions of opioids in the USA rose 3 fold ... lies at the heart of that issue. Its much cheaper to prescribe a pill, that masks any pain, than an operation in the USA which costs 3-4 times the rest of the world. One costs $1,000- a year the other $100,000- ... 

The following is now 2 years out of date ... all media out of YEMEN now blocked. All doctors have left after 101 hospitals were bombed deliberately by the USA / Saudi forces. Markets, buses ... you name it ... they bomb it.

Proxy or outright extermination ? I go with the latter and I note the media and even other nations falling into line with the line it was Irans fault the recent attacks. Yep they crossed 15 warships 12 military bases and not one saw the missiles or drones to get there via Iran.

Sad ... and it will be what it will be.




Genocide and sadly likely they push Iran too far and we will learn what a real Cruise missile with 100 bomblets does.


----------



## Sdajii (24 September 2019)

You clearly have some sort of hangup with Iran. Several pages of posts without anyone else responding, all extremely biased and often quite irrational. To justify calling this issue one-sided and the USA the "monster" and attempting to paint Iran as the good guy you go all the way back to the 1980s when the USA made an accident, and even suggest it wasn't an accident - if you honestly think the USA deliberately shot down a civilian passenger plane you are insane.

Yes, the 290 deaths on the plane were tragic, you might say the USA was negligent, but clearly it was an accident not deliberate. Saying the plane had a civilian squawk is hardly evidence that the USA did it deliberately; it's entirely possible for a non civilian plane to put out a civilian squawk as a decoy.

If you want to put those 290 deaths into context, at that time in the 1980s I was growing up among a community of Iranian refugees who had fled Iran because the Iranian government had tortured their family members to death for the crime of not wanting to be a part of the religion the government said they must belong to. Even at that time when the plane was shot down I personally knew Iranians who between them had more than 290 family members murdered, sometimes by assassination style, sometimes by drawn out torture, by the Iranian government. That wasn't the extent of the problem, that's just what I was personally connected to by merely one degree of separation. The entire problem was staggering, and dwarfs the 290 people killed in that plane, as sad as that was. If the USA owes compensation to Iran for those 290 Iranian deaths, it would be a monumental task trying to calculate what the Iranian government owes for slaughtering so many of its own citizens. To say this issue is one-sided is to be delusional in the extreme. Reading back through the last few pages clearly demonstrates that you're not entirely rational or level-headed. I'm not sure why you have such an unconditional pro Iran and anti American stance, but clearly you have it. It's astounding that you can look at a country like Iran and try to paint its government in a positive light. This is not at all to say that the USA is perfect, they are guilty of many things too, but I can tell you that whether I was Iranian, American, Australian or anyone else, I'd much rather be living under the American government than the Iranian, I'd much rather be living in America than Iran, and if the Iranian government had as much power as the American government has, well, many of us wouldn't be alive at all and the world would be quite the hideous place.

Many people can be excused for being ignorant on this issue, but you have chosen to make this thread, mostly as a monologue, clearly this is something you think a lot about, so ignorance is not an excuse for you.


----------



## kahuna1 (24 September 2019)

Of course its not one sided.

Your thoughts and criticism appreciated. I merely am presenting the MISSING side, not to be pro Iranian.
Just balanced. I think we get enough of the USA corporate media views on the issue. Its not being anti American to sadly point out the holes and past BS such as say Invade Iraq for WMD's or ignore say Saudi had 16 of 18 terrorists from 9/11 and they are the USA's mate now ?

One set of rules in relation to Genocide or shooting down of planes or allowing use of WMD's does not exist.

Iran and their beliefs, their choices and both positive and negative ones, are like most nations.

The only point I wish really to convey is Iran, cried out for help in the 1980's as it was being invaded.
It cried out as its people were gassed and nerve agents were used against them.
It was ignored.

As such it has had to rely and expect no help from anywhere. No justice nor fair handed dealings.

If USA wishes to continue down this path with Iran *it is well prepared*.
It has to be. History has taught it that.

Saudi and Bahrain and Kuwait and UAE time and time again have tried to squash Iran, much like the USA. Pointing out the Saudi's paid 20 billion to Iraq to invade Iran in 1980  is hardly pro USA.

What will happen will happen.
Being presented with non mainstream factual evidence DOES not seem to suit some people, or their beliefs.
Such is life.

Sorry to have upset you and your opinion, again, Sadijii.

Iran is the most dangerous Non Nuclear nation I suspect in the world. Simple point. Pretending its all their fault as is being presented almost 100% is WHY I bother.

Someone with the ability and NOW confirmed likely response even to a limited military response is something I raised many weeks ago NOW ... well known to people who study Iran ,,, not of course sadly I suspect to Trump and his gang what the outcome would be.

Time will tell.


----------



## Sdajii (25 September 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Of course its not one sided.
> 
> Your thoughts and criticism appreciated. I merely am presenting the MISSING side, not to be pro Iranian.
> Just balanced. I think we get enough of the USA corporate media views on the issue. Its not being anti American to sadly point out the holes and past BS such as say Invade Iraq for WMD's or ignore say Saudi had 16 of 18 terrorists from 9/11 and they are the USA's mate now ?
> ...




You're pretty naive to believe the official story of 9/11, but even so, the nationality of the individuals involved don't and shouldn't reflect on the nation they came from. That would be the epitome of racism and bigotry. If you and I personally carry out an act of terrorism against, say, Japan, should Japan suddenly take a disliking to the nation of Australia? Of course not, just to us personally and to any organisation which may have been influencing us to do such a thing.

Your perception of things is odd if you think Iran's choices and beliefs are much like other countries. I'm not listening to the insane US media, I've been interested in Iran since I was growing up in a Persian community as a child. At the time you complain about Iran not receiving assistance the government was murdering its own innocent people and having school children spend literal hours chanting repetitive phrases such as 'death to America'. Are you surprised such a country has enemies and didn't have an overflow of assistance when they requested it? If you are completely evil you tend to make enemies and not earn support. Sure, there is plenty of bias and propaganda involved, but Iran didn't earn its big title in the Axis of Evil by overcooking the spaghetti or forgetting to bring in the washing.

Iran is not quite the pushover Iraq was, but you seem to think they are more powerful than they are. They are in a desperate situation, not a position of overwhelming strength, and as you yourself point out, they have many neighbouring countries which would happily see them fall and take an active role in bringing that outcome to fruition.

If you think you have upset me you have a strangely inflated sense of self, and if you think you can 'upset an opinion' your concept of reality is questionable (although after reading a few of your posts this is quite clear).

You are banging on and on without really seeming to have much direction. Dozens of length posts which basically amount to nothing more than making excuses for Iran and claiming Iran is far more powerful than it is. You act like it has a military to rival the USA's rather than being a country in a desperate situation. Sure, it has a more powerful military than some other pushovers the US has dealt with but you seem incapable of simply stating your estimate of Iran's power and leaving it at that, you repeat yourself with these dozens of lengthy posts even when no one else says a thing for long periods of time. Where does this hangup come from?

Your take on the attack is also biased. Yemen claimed it carried out the attacks with 10 cheap backyard job drones. 19 targets were hit with absolute precision accuracy, coming in from the wrong direction for the Yemeni claims to make sense. None of the Yemeni claims make sense. Unlike Yemen, Iran has the ability to carry out the strike with the degree of precision attained, it also has the motive, and it's hardly a trustworthy nation. Not to say the USA is a perfect pillar of integrity, but Iran carrying out this attack does make more sense, regardless of who you believe. It's strange that at every step of the way you are seeing things with more bias towards Iran than can make sense. For what reason do you see things in that way? Obviously the USA and Iran with both paint themselves in the best possible light, obviously both have done questionable things, but why do you side so heavily with Iran? Even if a loyal Iranian citizen was as biased as you I'd think it was silly (though not surprising). I understand that most western people are biased towards the US on this one, people should be more balanced, but why are you so irrationally on Iran's side? You're acting like if the USA goes to war with Iran, Iran has the ability to wipe the USA out. The US does have the world's largest military by a very long way. Iran has a few friends, but few if any would join them in an open military conflict scenario. Unless Russia or China decided to lend their military in support of Iran (surely even you can't think that's likely), it's difficult to imagine a hypothetical scenario in which a strike by the USA against Iran is all that much more than a one-sided strike.


----------



## kahuna1 (25 September 2019)

Blah blah blah ...

seriously delusional your rant.

One simple reason I bother, and started this thread was that to place a limpet mine on a moving ship is IMPOSSIBLE ...

The only time the ships stop in the gulf region was inside Harbors on the Saudi side behind USA backed warships.

To swallow an accusation the mines were placed by Iran ... whilst possible ... was not credible.

To suggest Cruise Missiles  FIRED from Iran were just used .... again not even remotely possible. Yep they went over 15 USA warships, 5 US bases, 12 Saudi ones and past 4 AWAC planes and none sighted them.

The rest, history, political stuff ....  that your actually talking about someone openly supporting Iran ?
Idiotic ... Iran knows it has few friends and has prepared to be yet again ignored ...

Much like 300,000 dead via USA/ Saudi Arabia and UK with Australian support in Yemen in 2019. NO ONE CARES .... unless your in Yemen or of the same faith as Iran is !!



Sdajii said:


> it's difficult to imagine a hypothetical scenario in which a strike by the USA against Iran is all that much more than a one-sided strike.




Uh huh ...

Well this paper from 2012 ... PRIOR to Iran going into rapid production of various things, Cruise Missiles and Drones and 12 new mini subs ...

IT suggests your opinion, views and even in 2012 were bordering upon idiotic.

Some points from 2012 paper … reinforced by recent comments and actions.



https://smallwarsjournal.com/jrnl/art/irans-response-to-a-us-attack



_*If the US were to attack, Iran will not hesitate to resort to asymmetrical warfare. Asymmetric warfare has the capability to cause a major impact on casualties, economies, and the psyches of the adversary.*_

_*Iran understands they are not capable of squaring off against the US in a conventional sense. *_



I note the fact that Iran has 12 NEW small subs to wreak havoc post 2012.



*The submarine called ‘Fateh’ (Victor) weighs 600 tons and is equipped with various types of advanced defense systems and weapons, including several kinds of torpedoes and sea mines.” *


_*It is for these reasons I believe the hypotheses which states: **“Iran’s reaction to an attack by the US would be to use all means at its disposal including their large arsenal of missiles, asymmetric warfare, regular forces, and economic/political disruption methods that would cause large amounts of devastation, casualties, economic disruption, and fear; in the hopes that the enemy would lose the support of its citizens and allies, thus forcing them to end the confrontation; Iran would use all means at its disposal to accomplish this goal rather quickly as they would try to avoid an extended conflict”** is credible and has a likely chance of occurring if the United States were to commence an attack on Iranian nuclear facilities.     *_



*Not anything different than I have raised on  this thread.*



This is relevant in the extent that if it were to occur, a single attack upon Iran's soil, the response would be much more and the situation would rapidly I believe get out of hand. So too the views of the Israelis and French who are and have kindly openly shared their views.

When a market and this is a stock site, when a market ignores totally risk and a big risk seemingly right now, it is better to be prepared and informed. The likely potential outcome of these experts are correct is *severe disruption to the Middle East and likely destruction of oil producing assets in most of these nations along with ports, tanker and so on*. Ongoing and very long drawn out conflict where Iran is a nation that is unlikely ever to be conquered in reality much like Afghanistan but three times WORSE. Worse due to terrain, worse because they are well prepared and WORSE because they already have within a generation suffered massive unjust actions.


Simple fact is, being neither involved, or with skin in the game, if a generation was virtually wiped out and some are still alive, the prospect of it occurring again will provide millions of devoted totally dedicated soldiers. Even anyone stupid or vacillating in Iran about the USA and its actions, will unite in the face of yet another invasion or attack.

The Iraq invasion of Iran ended a mere 30 years ago. There are 100,000 survivors of the gas attacks and Nerve Agent attacks still being treated in Iran in 2019. Add to this the death-toll of the UK/USA supported invasion hit around 1 million IRANIANS .... 

Gee ... good move MR Trump.


----------



## Sdajii (26 September 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Blah blah blah ...
> 
> seriously delusional your rant.
> 
> ...




Quite comical that you would simultaneously say that Iran is almighty and all powerful, literally capable of taking on the USA's military (clearly the world's largest and most powerful) at least to some meaningful extent, but also say that while they are incapable of getting missiles from their own military forces over military bases etc, impoverished Yemeni rebels making backyard drones are able to do it.

Also delusional is continually pushing this 'Iran are the good guys' BS. The USA aren't perfect obviously, but if you honestly think that a government which tortures innocent civilians of its own population to death on a huge scale over a large time period is in any way comparable to the USA, you have no business calling anyone else delusional.

I can point out where you are being delusional. You merely say 'you're being delusional' with no justification or reference. You say that then continue on yet another emotional tantrum. It's all you do in this thread (and is typical of your posts generally). It's comical how you feel the need to use bold, italic, underlines, capitalisation/shouting etc in various combinations. These don't make your nonsense valid, they just indicate (along with your clearly emotional and irrational wording) that you're a bit loopy and have no grasp on things and an inability to have a coherent conversation.

Are you even capable of articulating your point? Do you even have one? You've put up countless pages of tantrum, but it basically just says 'Poor Iran, don't hurt Iran, Iran isn't bad, but also, Iran is mega powerful and you wouldn't want to dare mess with them'. Have you been watching events in Iran over the last 2-3 years? The mainstream media won't touch it, but the population has been so displeased with its own government that they were out protesting in the streets, knowing they would likely be slaughtered, and indeed many of them were, but the government is so bad the population was so desperate that many of them did it anyway, and it wasn't until so many were killed that they had to give up. This wasn't in the 1970s, this wasn't even 5-10 years ago. And of course, plenty has gone on all along. Your dismissal of how evil Iran is says you are either naive or evil or stupid. You are presumably uninformed, perhaps misinformed, but it's a mystery as to where your motive comes from to defend and talk up Iran as you do.

True, Iran can likely shut down the strait of Hormuz which would really cause problems for the energy industry, but the US military can completely destroy Iran with relatively minimal collateral damage to itself. Iran is no stranger to terrorist attacks and yes it could carry those out, but in a direct military conflict you're kidding yourself if you think Iran's military is all that great or could hit the actual US military. It has a few trading partners, mostly with checkered relationships, but little in the way of military allies.


----------



## kahuna1 (26 September 2019)

Sdajii said:


> you're kidding yourself if you think Iran's military is all that great or could hit the actual US military




Funny I thought ISIS was no longer due to IRAN support to defeat them.

I do believe Iran shot down a few USA drones including the 400 million dollar one that they were not meant to be able to see .....

USA bases surround Iran and their location is known and a person with a $10k drone with a grenade could hit them if they chose to .... Iran has been mass producing the stealth Cruise missile for now 7 years.

Compared to say Pakistan whilst a nuclear power, their military is a joke, harbored Isama Bin laden and is an Alquada hideout. Pakistan is Sunni Muslin and USA conducts regular drone missions daily over it . Basically may as well wear a target for them.

India on the military side, despite massive size and also a nuclear power, on an individual basis and overall is if anything WORSE than Pakistan. Hard to be worse, but the sad fact is both those nations political system involves killings and bombings and eventually even Ghandi was killed.

I note Imran Khan from Pakistan nearly missed a bomb attack.

Iran ... for its faults has NOTHING to do with the nutjob Terrorists and the attacks it gets are via imported Sunni muslims attacking.

Whilst hypothetical, so far I have provided the opinions of at least 10 experts as to Iran's capabilities.

They seem to think it will be a major issue, hence my mentioning it.
India cant even keep its politicians alive nor can Pakistan due to intense internal political/religious hatred.

I would note having been to both of these nations, the awful state of the majority of the population and stench is overwhelming, which contrasts totally with pictures and videos of Iran. It appears clean more modern and LESS extreme filth and poverty let lone religious based terrorism and hate on display.

Only time will tell. It was a joke not so long ago how USA almost had Pakistan in a civil war and split asunder as it backed one faction.

Iran ... saying no thanks to drones flying overhead ..... whoops we just killed 30 farmers and wounded 40 ... wedding party .... yippee .... kill 50 to get one ? 

SPEAKS VOLUMES unless your deaf or stupid or prefer wearing a target on your back.


----------



## kahuna1 (27 September 2019)

This is still going ...

A good background on Yemen.




In Yemen ISIS operates .... Sunni backed.
Al-quada operates .... Saudi and Kuwait and UAE funded .... Sunni Muslim ...

Saudi and UAE ... operate with the view to exterminate Shi Muslim Houthi ...
USA UK and even Australia support this genocide.

Yes Houthi rebels and extremists fight back.

Some more stuff going on with USA punishing China firms for importing Iran oil .

This China USA trade stuff is expanding to the USA dictating where and what any nation can do.

France cant even tax USA tax evasion ... supposedly. I note Google coughed up 1 billion to settle its stolen tax .


----------



## Sdajii (28 September 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Funny I thought ISIS was no longer due to IRAN support to defeat them.
> 
> I do believe Iran shot down a few USA drones including the 400 million dollar one that they were not meant to be able to see .....
> 
> ...




Remarkable that you would respond to with posts with things like 'blah blah blah' and accusations of delusion when you make posts like this which are predominantly irrelevant blah blah blah (what point were you even trying to make while rambling about India's military incompetence?) and cherry pick things like Iran having shot down an unmanned drone as an attempt to suggest Iran has great military power capable of rivaling the USA's, while also doubling down on your insanity in saying that while it's impossible for the Iranian military you say is oh so might with incredible stealth missile technology which can easily get past the USA's bases... it is impossible for Iran to have possibly have carried out the attack undetected so it was clearly Yemen with their low tech low cost drones with grenades strapped on to them (their claim was that 10 such devices were used, despite 19 targets being hit with absolute pin point precision). You have no business calling anyone else delusional or accusing anyone else of rambling. This whole thread of yours is completely ridiculous.


----------



## kahuna1 (29 September 2019)

Yadda yadda yadda ....

Blah blah blah.

This is 7 days PRIOR to the Yemen Drone attack from inside Yemen ...

One can see they actually have MADE ... drones.

Blockade ... AIR ... SEA and via road is a word you seem to NOT understand ... nothing gets in or out. That is why 17 million are STARVING in YEMEN and *300,000 will die this year.*

Yet here we have Houthi ... in Yemen ... have made their own Drones.



Actually 7th July .... 2019 a full month prior to the refinery attacks was the published date.


Its hard to make the Indian Army or Pakistani Army look competent ... but the Saudis are hopeless

They just lost 5% of their Army to Yemen ... and 10% of their equipment.

Did someone say the USA is great ?

Yemen under siege the Houthis with Isis and ISIL on one side, Alquaeda on the other with USA/Saudi on the other ....

And they  just captured enough arms to make matters far far worse and captured THOUSANDS of Saudi solders. Suggesting IRAN had some material effect on this ... past  a bloody AIR SEA and land blockade is what I would expect out of Trumps arse.

This defeat .... via what Yemen Houthi army is around 200,000 and of them 100,000 battle hardened by 10 years of being used as targets .... just handed the USA side their bums.
*
Genocide I am very glad to report does NOT pay.


On this the red faced Saudi's .....

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-49866677

Or this
https://www.dw.com/en/yemen-houthi-rebels-claim-capture-of-thousands-of-saudi-troops/a-50627382

And this ...
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...ands-saudi-troops-attack-190928144722091.html*

*NEVER again equally applies to ALL races .... religions and backgrounds.
*
Why is the USA seemingly above this ? 

Saudi's have been trying to eradicate Israel for 50 years along with Iran and now picked on Yemen thinking they could win !!


----------



## Sdajii (29 September 2019)

Yada yada yada, blah blah blah, delusion, insanity, self contradiction


----------



## kahuna1 (29 September 2019)

Hello little man ...


*What war with Iran could look like*

https://www.militarytimes.com/news/2019/06/04/what-war-with-iran-could-look-like/

One better watch out even this pro USA based blog rates Iran highly.

As for the Global firepower ...

*they rank Iran as NUMBER 4 ... out of 137 nations .... On missiles.*


That simply put for the non stupid ... is just behind the USA , Russia then China ...

NEXT .... IRAN ....
https://www.globalfirepower.com/country-military-strength-detail.asp?country_id=iran

Yes quite the cake walk for the USA. NOT.



Sdajii said:


> the US military can completely destroy Iran with relatively minimal collateral damage to itself.




Its about the only thing .... vaguely correct you have said. OF you don't count the US 45 military bases surrounding Iran well within their reach. It is vaguely correct because ... Iran missiles lack the legs to hit the USA, but every other nation  in the region, from Pakistan and India to well ... Saudi Arabia, Israel and a long list of others.

Strange Donald Thrump was spouting threats about being able to hit 15 or so sites crucial in Iran ... sadly with 2,000 plus missiles and 5,000 odd drones ....

Good luck Little man.


----------



## Sdajii (1 October 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Hello little man ...
> 
> 
> *What war with Iran could look like*
> ...




It's telling that you start and finish your post with pointless silly ad hominem insults, and in between you still can't help use colours, silly fonts, etc to compensate for your lack of ability to be sensible or based in reality. You need substance to convince me, not emotional outbursts, insults and wasting time with your text.

But it's all good, Yemmen can strike the world's largest oil refinery with some completely cheap home made drones. 19 targets hit with just 10 drones. I can see why you think the USA will have no hope with its military in this region.


----------



## kahuna1 (3 October 2019)

I feel very sorry for you, more so for anyone in your life.     With 87 links   to world experts in the field, commentaries, maps, papers, documents, videos..   U know best.


No wonder people leave this site. Why does anyone bother sharing research ?? Views or even opinions ?  I have not learnt a single thing from  your responses Sadiji other than your unpleasant bombastic demeaning nature, I pity those who are forced to interact with you.


----------



## tinhat (3 October 2019)

It is not necessary to personally flame. It is not helpful.

I am a very active in certain areas of public interest. I can assure you that based on my personal experience and on the basis of my deep commitment to the matters I advocate over, at no stage is it advantageous to your cause to allow your frustrations to become expressed in a manner that might be perceived to be personal, vindictive or petty.


----------



## kahuna1 (6 October 2019)

First response ... to a technical issue which requires more than 100 words ... what a limpet mine is verses a sea mine.



Sdajii said:


> Never use 100 words when 100,000 will do, huh?




Makes anyone sharing research or a view feel so nice ... 

Next posts ...



Sdajii said:


> I can't be bothered reading a huge slab of scarcely coherent emotional and arrogant rambling.




Okey  dokey 



Sdajii said:


> doesn't mean you're the military whiz you hype yourself up as




I did quote 10 others who are military experts who did agree after my opinion, novice was shared  ...when they publicly came out with there views. 30 nations actually agreed ... 27 EU ones and Japan ... with Russia and China. 



Sdajii said:


> It's a shame this forum has devolved into emotional nonsense




Ah um ....



Sdajii said:


> As for kahuna, I'm hardly going to waste my time with yet another giant wall of rambling, emotionally unstable waffle.




Yep



Sdajii said:


> I don't hate myself enough to read through it all, especially since in the past when I've bothered it has been 99% insanity waffle.




Is this baiting ? Or trolling ?



Sdajii said:


> giant walls of emotional tantrum style text




Next post the same ...



Sdajii said:


> Shame kahuna can't cut out the emotional crap waffle.




And same next post



Sdajii said:


> extremely biased and often quite irrational




Okey dokey



Sdajii said:


> you are insane




I would say Projection but that would be rude.



Sdajii said:


> the last few pages clearly demonstrates that you're not entirely rational or level-headed




Next post ...



Sdajii said:


> Many people can be excused for being ignorant on this issue, but you have chosen to make this thread, mostly as a monologue, clearly this is something you think a lot about, so ignorance is not an excuse for you.




My response was actually nice ....



kahuna1 said:


> Of course its not one sided.
> 
> Your thoughts and criticism appreciated.




On and on



Sdajii said:


> You're pretty naive to believe the official story of 9/11




Okey dokey again ... 



Sdajii said:


> you have a strangely inflated sense of self, and if you think you can 'upset an opinion' your concept of reality is questionable




I am amused and alarmed by now reading your posts and thinking about Tin Hats kind words. Cool hat by the way !!



Sdajii said:


> I can point out where you are being delusional.




And again ...



Sdajii said:


> You've put up countless pages of tantrum




Hmm tantrum ... just sharing some stuff.



Sdajii said:


> doubling down on your insanity




New words ?



Sdajii said:


> It's telling that you start and finish your post with pointless silly ad hominem insults




There is more ...

But yep its the internet 2019.
Not crying, just an observation.
Whilst many dont like say my longer winded writing style, such is life.
As for using fonts when I quote from a source which I use links to give source document.

Wow.

I dont know how Joe in 2019 or any chat or information sharing site will work.
Its not as though I too have not stood my ground on this topic a bit. Being in a discussion when someone chooses to use Abuse or Coercive abuse as a response ... is what it is.

Thanks for again making me think and apologies for wasting anyone's time.


----------



## kahuna1 (11 October 2019)

This sadly is far from over.

Despite what one might think was a negative for the markets, and Iranian oil tanker 1500 km away from Iran in Saudi waters just hit.

Market ... Oil of course up .... $1.10 as of right now.
US equities ... are UP ... not down ... UP.

Some disturbing things occurring and Iran has few friends, it played a leading role in defeating ISIS along with .... the Kurds.

I did note some very strange things occurring last 72 hours, Iran exercise on Turkeys border .... Iran in the North has a very large Kurdish ethnic population.

Then Iran complained about Turkeys intentions .... for all the good it did them.

Now magically .... on Cue .... An Iranian oil tanker on the other side of Saudi Arabia to Iran, in the Red Sea, not the GULF,  hit by missiles.

Really ? Tit for tat for the Houthi attack ?

I will come back in a few days with the sequential links and timing.
Media ignored Iran conducting massive exercises on the Turkish border it shares.
Reason being is that within 10 mins a story magically appeared about China and some trade deal.

Nothing like distraction from impeachment and other issues ....

If the Saudi's were to claim the attack, which is unlikely, Iran would go beserk.

USA 5th Fleet apparently saw not a thing !!

I am NOT suggesting they had anything to do with it .... but seriously ... they provide AWAC Radar and air cover and sea blockade against Yemen not far from where the incident occurred.



Really ? Are they kidding ?

Iran has supported the Kurds and Syria ... for a very long time.

USA word for word ...

_The U.S. Navy’s Fifth Fleet, which operates in the region, said it was aware of media reports about the tanker, but did not have any further information.
_
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...saudi-coast-iranian-state-media-idUSKBN1WQ0G0

Oh well ...


----------



## kahuna1 (3 January 2020)

kahuna1 said:


> This sadly is far from over.




I noted with dismay Trump at his new years ramble .... said ... *If Iran was to be in a fight with the USA it would end very quickly*.

Delusional ? Or even worse ? Since its year 19 of the Afghanistan conflict and 16 years since Iraq was invaded and its worse than ever ... in both nations ... one can think what one likes. My view is that any despot of the past 100 years would be less dangerous than this imbecile. Afghanistan is now MORE under Taliban control than it was in 2001. 

I note today, yet again the pressure is upped to a likely breaking point.
The USA just bombed a convey at Baghdad Airport. One with a visiting Iranian and a bloody Iraqi general/ milita head.
Nothing like putting petrol on the fire.

*Iranian Major-General Qassem Soleimani, head of the elite Quds Force, and Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis were killed early on Friday in an air strike on their convoy at Baghdad airport*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-s-air-strike-militia-spokesman-idUSKBN1Z11K8

Nice distraction for 2020. Even better taking on the nation rated as the most dangerous non nuclear power.

Sadly 2020 I suspect will make any year for the past 100 years look sane. I wish it wasn't so ... but killing a foreign leader ... military one ... who LEGALLY flew into your biggest airport and then killing a Milita Leader of a supposed Allie ?

Bravo USA !!

Scott Morrison visited fire ravaged Cobargo yesterday and was heckled .... ignoring the fact a town Tathra was devastated in March 2018 by bush-fires and its 60 km away ... Maybe all climate deniers can be treated the same way ? Irrespective of country as that clearly does not matter ... lets start with Trump ?

Since the USA now conducts 7,000 Drone and Bomb strikes each year up from 5,000 on Obama.s watch and each kills around 5 ... wounds 15 ... so Obama did 40,000 over 8 years killing 200,000 wounding 600,000  ... and Trump if he lasts ... at 7,000 a year up 40% so 35k a year .... 280,000 target .... geee ... at 20 ... an amazing  20 strikes a day ... please .... please ... target mistake ? Whoops .. sorry Mr turnip.

Golly ... Why are we supporting USA genocide or Yemen in the Gulf ? Let alone this deliberate and calculated extermination of an Allie and a leader who USA does not like ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 January 2020)

The head of an elite Iranian military unit has been killed in an apparent United States missile strike on Baghdad International Airport.

Iranian Major-General Qassem Soleimani, head of the elite Quds Force, and Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis were killed in the strike on their convoy, an Iraqi militia spokesman told the Reuters news agency.

The militia spokesman blamed the strikes on the US.


----------



## kahuna1 (3 January 2020)

The Iraqi ... Killed 

WAS instrumental in defeating ISIS ... 

*Last year, Iraqi Prime Minister Adel Abdul Mahdi issued an order aimed at strengthening government control over militia units, which have gained new military and political clout since 2014 because of their instrumental role in battling the Islamic State.
*
I would add ... that IRAN was also instrumental in defecting ISIS ... a Sunni Islamic group

This to be blunt is worse than even the betrayal of the Kurdish people and allowing Turkey to do what the hell it liked to them.

Reaction ? No idea .... but its not like betraying the Kurds and abandoning them .... Iran and even Iraq will respond. _Every Shia in side Iraq already unhappy with USA actions will make things even more precarious and Iran ... gee ... lets kill a foreign leader  visiting another nation. _*
*


----------



## kahuna1 (3 January 2020)

Ahh ..

I note yesterday Iraq Prime Minister agreed to evict USA forces from Iraq ...

Today they kill an IRAQ militia leader who helped defeat ISIS and his Iranian equivalent. *Slap in the face for not one, but two nations in the region*. 

This .. the following U tube just prior to the incident covers it well.
Two groups of Shia in Iraq ... some pro Iran ... ALL actually against USA



What I think is worse is that the Protests were against 24 Iraqi killed in Iraq for a single USA contractor being killed.

Now this.
Lets get rid of leaders of other nations and in this case a two for one.

It hardly will be productive to peace, in fact, sides who disagree on Pro Iranian Iraqis and those who are just Pro Iraq ... both Shia Muslim faith ... well they will agree on one thing and its bloody clear what that is.

USA that has stuffed most of the middle east killed millions ... seems to think all is well.

Enemy of my enemy is actually my friend. Sadly both leaders are also religious leaders in many ways. 

Wow ...


----------



## kahuna1 (8 January 2020)

Fox news ... reporting missile strike from Iran against USA base.

Others reporting it was a bloody drill ...

Assassination of Iranian general visiting Prime minister of Iraq was ... of course real

Assassination of an Iraq militia leader in Iraq for no good reason again verified and owned by USA.

Threat of more war crimes bombing civilian and religious sites in Iran sadly factual.

Iraq Not Iran has asked all USA forces to leave.

Pompeo actually accused Iran of 9/11 involvement. Astounding  ... they are a different race a different religion and Iran actual helped USA in their invasion of Afghanistan in 2001. The murdered general did. Iran was instrumental in defeating ISIS .... Iran itself was under Taliban terrorist attacks ....

I pray for no shooting as USA has already said 52 sites including likey the holy ones to Muslims and third most important will be attacked.

War crimes .... Genva Convention about assassinating foreign leaders went out the window with Trump.

Iran has over 4,000 modern missiles, god knows how many drones and some serious other stuff.

Knowing USA it will USA IT or loose it ...

I can only hope not a single missile is exchanged and Trump departs soon.

Oil spiked over $2.50  and USA equities dropped 1% ...

I suspect this FOX news report like most Murdoch press is garbage and it was a bloody drill.

If not, the Iranian response likely to be massive and not 52 sites, likely every refinery and base within 2000 km it targeted at once. Along with that fat sitting targets like ports and so on ....

From an Iranian perspective one of their most liked if not respected military leaders was killed, murdered or assassinated.

Trump claimed he was not popular in Iran .... the bloody opposition even came out and expressed real and heartfelt remorse. His approval rating was around 90% and his funeral make this point very clear.

Now post that the USA FOX media and Trump now wish to threaten to totally obliterate the Iranian culture  ?  Economy ?

All because USA is still trapped in 1979 .... the symbolic 52 sites for the 52 hostages.

Who is sounding like a terrorist ? USA or Iran ?

WOW ... I pray for sanity. Realistically Trump will do anything to distract and not get ejected and likely charged post 2020.

PS  .... China and Iran have seriously increased ties of late. China has some shall we say cutting edge military technology. China and Pakistan have built a decent fighter jet together as well. Pakistan has massive borders with Iran.


EEEE  ... I was wrong.

ITS WAR !!  *Prepare for Hell*


----------



## kahuna1 (8 January 2020)

*IRAN STARTS `SECOND WAVE' OF ATTACKS ON U.S. BASE: TASNIM


----------



## kahuna1 (8 January 2020)

Just prior to this missile attack this report was done.

Make of it what you will.




The world likely just changed and in an awful way.


----------



## kahuna1 (8 January 2020)

*IRAN 'CONCLUDED PROPORTIONATE MEASURES,' NOT SEEKING WAR: ZARIF



*IRAN 'CONCLUDED PROPORTIONATE MEASURES,' NOT SEEKING WAR: ZARIF


We await the USA response. Hopefully .... not what I sadly fear.

Iran said the attack came from those 2 bases.
Trump speaks tomorrow morning USA time so 12 or so hours.


----------



## kahuna1 (8 January 2020)

*Ukraine International Airlines Boeing 737 'crashes due to technical problem' after take-off from Iran's Imam Khomeini airport*
Posted 9 minutes ago

A Ukrainian Boeing 737 with 180 people on board has crashed due to technical problems after take-off from Iran's Imam Khomeini airport, Iran's semi-official Fars news agency says.

The aircraft was operated by Ukraine International Airlines.

*Sad coincidence on the same day ?*

A plane crash in the same nation ? Let alone a plane crashing the same day anywhere in the world.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-01...es-imam-khomeini-airport-local-media/11852504

Japan PM visits for the first time ever ... and supposedly a tanker attack the very same day ? 

Yep.


----------

